# Post your gpu's ASIC quality



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

I seen on option I didn't know about in Gpu-z

If you right click the top left of the program and click on "Read ASIC Quality" it will show you the quality of the chip for over clocking.
*I hold the mouse over the Republic of gamer logo*

Whats your card's Number %

Here's my 1st card








Shitty card


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

MSI reference 7970: 72.7%, 1150/1650 1.2v (~1.13v measured). No idea what the original stock voltage was before flashing a boost BIOS, but I think it was ~1.15v
XFX DD HD 7950: 84.2%, 1150/1500+ 1.175? (0.975v stock on a Gigabyte boost BIOS)
Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3x: currently out for RMA for turning into a veggie after just 6 months, was probably in the 60s because out of the box it had 1.25v vcore and it couldn't get over 1125MHz on the core.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

My gigabyte 7970 reference card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> MSI reference 7970: 72.7%, 1150/1650 1.2v (~1.13v measured)
> XFX DD HD 7950: 84.2%, 1150/1500+ 1.175v?
> Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3x: currently out for RMA for turning into a veggie after just 6 months, was probably in the 60s because out of the box it had 1.25v vcore and it couldn't get over 1125MHz on the core.



Stock voltage ok guys. Those numbers are nice!



brandonwh64 said:


> My gigabyte 7970 reference card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/Capture005.jpg



Nice it should clock like mad that one


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 16, 2013)

PoV GTX570 TGT UC


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't have my rig up right now but my 780 ASIC is 84.3%. One of the highest I've seen on 780s.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 16, 2013)

EVGA reference GTX580


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Stock voltage ok guys. Those numbers are nice!



Updated my post with stock voltages. The XFX is the best of my three but has the worst VRM section, go figure. Vice versa with my Gigabyte, and my MSI 7970 is middle of the road.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Updated my post with stock voltages. The XFX is the best of my three but has the worst VRM section, go figure. Vice versa with my Gigabyte, and my MSI 7970 is middle of the road.


Yeah i hear what your saying!

All this time I've been using my top card thinking it was the best one out of the two but was i wrong lol...

Interesting to see the numbers we all have.

*This is my top card with the bottom removed from the system[/B






Bottom card in the top slot now






I should send the one back for RMA and say its screwed *


----------



## acerace (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, haha.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

acerace said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/gpuz.png
> 
> Yeah, haha.


Try as admin? and that sucks if the 6 series dont show. Is that a reference ati card?

Well I wished I knew about this months ago as I could have swapped it out no questions asked to the retailer I deal with but the catch is it's a 2 hr drive both ways to exchange it, and whats not saying I would've got a worse gpu lol... I did it with my 3770K but only needed to make the second trip to get a good one.. 

It's weird the one is better then the other, The batch numbers are within 200 so one would figure it be a good one. But I guessed wrong


----------



## jihadjoe (Aug 16, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Try as admin? and that sucks if the 6 series dont show. Is that a reference ati card?



Doesn't work for 6000 series. AFAIK ASIC quality is only for Fermi, Kepler and Southern Islands (so far).

You can look at the GPU-Z changelogs here: http://www.gpu-z.de/
Just search for the ASIC keyword and it'll take you to the entries where support for reading ASIC was added to for certain GPU families.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2013)

Isn't there an old thread from when gpuz first got this feature.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know what the fuss is about asic, mine can overclock to 1250/1750 easily.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about asic, mine can overclock to 1250/1750 easily.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/Untitled.png


Well thats what we are trying to learn here...

Is that stock clocks voltage?

I can run 1275-1300 and 1850ish memory with higher voltage

I test mine with stock volt and 1200mhz core for starters...
the one card does 1145 no artifact... the other card 1225 no artifact so go figure. 

I run Hevenbench mark 3.0 on defaults to see if its stable.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 16, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> Doesn't work for 6000 series. AFAIK ASIC quality is only for Fermi, Kepler and Southern Islands (so far).
> 
> You can look at the GPU-Z changelogs here: http://www.gpu-z.de/
> Just search for the ASIC keyword and it'll take you to the entries where support for reading ASIC was added to for certain GPU families.



Shame the 6xxx range was not added that's if it is actually possible.

Although never had a issue with my card and the VRM's are some of the coolest i have ever seen.



james888 said:


> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/08/16/6ra.png
> 
> Isn't there an old thread from when gpuz first got this feature.



Yeah i believe it was added to GPU-z around version 0.5.0


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Well thats what we are trying to learn here...
> 
> Is that stock clocks voltage?
> 
> ...



yea that's stock with the read asic. 

for reference I used another asus 7950 (exact same as mine) 

55% asic quality and doesn't overclock at all (1100/1500 crashes)

however, I didn't reinstall drivers or anything when I used it. so that may have been the problem.

your cards on water? mines on air cooling and well that's the max id push on air.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Well thats what we are trying to learn here...
> 
> Is that stock clocks voltage?
> 
> ...



My card runs similar to yours.

That old thread back during apparently gpuz 5.0, there was a thread like this. We learned asic really had very little to do with anything more than power consumption.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 16, 2013)

GTX480


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> My card runs similar to yours.
> 
> That old thread back during apparently gpuz 5.0, there was a thread like this. We learned asic really had very little to do with anything more than power consumption.


Didn't know that and thanks.. but I'm looking at all gpu's in general to see whats the most consistence out of them all.

I'm sure seeing a nice difference in switching my cards around in my benches, and numbers is a good thing 



d1nky said:


> yea that's stock with the read asic.
> 
> for reference I used another asus 7950 (exact same as mine)
> 
> ...


Nope air cooled at 60% fan speed.... the highest temp is 60c


----------



## Kursah (Aug 16, 2013)

Gigabyte GTX Windforce 3 GTX 770 2GB - 78%






Been a solid performing card. Turbo's well past what it's ratings are..calls for 1137 core, runs at 1228 under load all day long at around 75C tops in the summer heat. I've yet to even try to OC this card because it runs so damn well and my games are soooo smooth.

This thread should have a GPU Make/Model/ASIC % grid in the OP imho.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Gigabyte GTX Windforce 3 GTX 770 2GB - 78%
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/GPUZASIC.jpg
> 
> ...


You my friend have one hell of a gpu!

Id do a grid but unfortunately my work keeps me away all week with one day to play. And grids would be new to me.. Umless 

If some one wants to volunteer Ill get a hold of a moderator to open up Post number two for the chart


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

XFX HD7950 DD - 86.7%

doesn't matter though, my card is sh*t


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 16, 2013)

here is my Asus GTX 670 DCII 4gb






i am not excited about how far it clocks, but i can do like 1050mhz on core 

but i mostly just run GTX 680 speeds without a problem.


----------



## Kaynar (Aug 16, 2013)

77.7% on XFX 7970 BEDD (non-Ghz) running 1125/1425 at stock volts (watercooled) but cant manage to OC more even with voltage increase.

59.3% on friend's Sapphire 7950 (non-Ghz) stock edition with 1 fan running 1000/1375 without voltage increase, haven't tried for more.


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2013)

Doesn't work on my card, so I'm assuming *100%*.

I think there was some discussion about ASIC quality in the past (with some dude wanting to RMA it because it was below 75% or something) and what use it actually has. Some people seem to connect it with overclocking capabilities, but that is clearly not the case. I still don't know exactly why it's there.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

we really need to have people edit their posts to include MAX overclock.

that way we can compare asic and overclock ability. then maybe some kind of table.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's mine 94%







I'm assuming higher % is better.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 16, 2013)

Guess my mine is fine. (factory OC'ed 7870)


----------



## tom_mili (Aug 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## tom_mili (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is mine. Pretty low I'd say 







Nonetheless, I am still very happy with my card. It can clock up to 1200 MHz without increasing voltage and with that level of performance I can't complaint much but we can always expect more, right ? 
I had GTX 680M that has 100 % ASIC and it was a clocker beast. I think my good time stopped after having this card.

By the way, I am courious how these numbers are actually calculated


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2013)

My 7870 is 92%, I will add a screenie when I get home, runs at 1250mhz without additional volts.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2013)

My 560ti is factory over clocked to 880, I've cranked it to 950 with no extra powah.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> XFX HD7950 DD - 86.7%
> 
> doesn't matter though, my card is sh*t
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/Untitled500.jpg




I forgot to mention, the card is voltage locked. At that oc setting voltage is at 1.085v. I can move it up to 1.13v but even at that voltage I could not get it stable on Metro Last Light at a tiny 30mhz overclock over my current oc . So yup, that's pretty much the highest oc I can get my card to despite the high asic.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Aug 16, 2013)

my msi gtx 650ti boost asic..


----------



## HalfAHertz (Aug 16, 2013)

hd7850. All at stock.


----------



## jihadjoe (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's my card. Wasn't sure if I was supposed to post it since this is the red team's subforum, but since others have given their results...
75.1% ASIC quality. It's a reference Leadtek GTX670, and it's pretty happy doing 1200MHz all day @73°C.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 16, 2013)

I can't get mine to OC as good as one would think with my ASIC quality. 1100mhz and instant crash in 3dmark11 no matter how much juice I feed it. Best run I've gotten recently was 1050mhz.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I can't get mine to OC as good as one would think with my ASIC quality. 1100mhz and instant crash in 3dmark11 no matter how much juice I feed it. Best run I've gotten recently was 1050mhz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/GPUQuality.jpg



same as a second 7950 I tested, 1100 and itll crash no matter how much volts. the asic was 55% tho.

and this one 59% overclocks better than most higher asic cards.

I don't know what to conclude, it may be an exception to the rule.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I can't get mine to OC as good as one would think with my ASIC quality. 1100mhz and instant crash in 3dmark11 no matter how much juice I feed it. Best run I've gotten recently was 1050mhz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/GPUQuality217.jpg



my asic is higher than yours and I couldn't even get to 1030 on core without crashing on Metro LL  though it was 3dmark11 stable and runs fine on Crysis 3 and FC3. Is that XFX of yours the one with a 7970 pcb?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 16, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> All this time I've been using my top card thinking it was the best one out of the two but was i wrong lol...



Ignore the ASIC. Go by what actually clocks best. Seriously this is why everyone stopped paying attention to this number not long after it was added. A lot of high scoring cards aren't great clockers. The only reason to chase down a high scoring card is if you're anal about power efficiency.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

MSI Hawk HD 7870 1230/1502 Stock volts . Haven't tried for max OC








XFX Double D HD 7870 1200/1450 Max Oc 1.25v


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> same as a second 7950 I tested, 1100 and itll crash no matter how much volts. the asic was 55% tho.
> 
> and this one 59% overclocks better than most higher asic cards.
> 
> I don't know what to conclude, it may be an exception to the rule.



Do they both have the same stock performance voltage?


----------



## jihadjoe (Aug 16, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Ignore the ASIC. Go by what actually clocks best. Seriously this is why everyone stopped paying attention to this number not long after it was added. A lot of high scoring cards aren't great clockers. The only reason to chase down a high scoring card is if you're anal about power efficiency.



From what I understand high ASIC quality = low leakage, low ASIC quality = high leakage. But the best overclockers are usually the high leakage parts, because you can pump tons of voltage into them so long as you have a means of removing the resulting heat.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like I'm the winner with 94%


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> From what I understand high ASIC quality = low leakage, low ASIC quality = high leakage. But the best overclockers are usually the high leakage parts, because you can pump tons of voltage into them so long as you have a means of removing the resulting heat.



That is what LN2 extreme clocks look for. highest leakage chips and cards they can get.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Do they both have the same stock performance voltage?



10mv difference. and the difference between overclocks is insane!

tbh to me asic doesn't mean shit, from my experience I got a leaky card which overclocks well.. and theres cards I know which have decent (high) asic and still need the same volts to do the same clocks and still can get higher or lower.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 16, 2013)

acerace said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/gpuz.png
> 
> Yeah, haha.




Try the reader in this post 



Frogger said:


> read for my current game rig
> 
> ASIC Type: Tahiti XT (1060 grade)
> Production Location: TSMC Fab 12 300mm (Hsinchu, Taiwan)
> ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2013)

Meh, my XFX 7950 has a meagre 61.5% ASIC score though runs cool and overclocks almost as well as my last Vapor X 7950 which had a really good score of about 85%


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 16, 2013)

My ASIC is 84.6%
Not oc-ing, plenty fast and loud as is


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine is like 58%


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2013)

Card is stable, under water. 1.25v set in Trixx.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 17, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> my asic is higher than yours and I couldn't even get to 1030 on core without crashing on Metro LL  though it was 3dmark11 stable and runs fine on Crysis 3 and FC3. Is that XFX of yours the one with a 7970 pcb?



It's actually one of the first 7970 Core Edition models released by XFX.


----------



## jihadjoe (Aug 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Here's mine 94%
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/asic445.jpg
> 
> I'm assuming higher % is better.



That's pretty awesome! How high does it OC?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

XFX HD 7970


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 19, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> That's pretty awesome! How high does it OC?



Not really tried to crank it max, I've not really got any experience with Nvidia cards or afterburner.

If anyone fancy's giving me a hand, I will see what it can do.

What is a safe voltage to set so I can give it a blast? The cooler is pretty good.

I had it at 950/2200 with voltage at .975<this right with the .?






I think that is stock voltage but I'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hows this?






Not a dubble post, wanted to bump it up if that's ok.


----------



## welly31 (Aug 21, 2013)

ASIC quality IS NOT how well a card overclocks. Its more about how much leakage there is and how effectively it utilizes its voltage. Indirectly ASIC quality could effect overclockability but just because a card has high ASIC does not mean it will clock higher than a card with lower ASIC.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 21, 2013)

GTX 670 DirectCU II


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2013)

welly31 said:


> ASIC quality IS NOT how well a card overclocks. Its more about how much leakage there is and how effectively it utilizes its voltage. Indirectly ASIC quality could effect overclockability but just because a card has high ASIC does not mean it will clock higher than a card with lower ASIC.


Ok I get ya but...  explain to me why one of my cards cant handle 1200MHz @ stock volts ,and the other one can without any problems.  the worse clocker is 65.7 and the better one is 73.4////


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok I get ya but...  explain to me why one of my cards cant handle 1200MHz @ stock volts ,and the other one can without any problems.  the worse clocker is 65.7 and the better one is 73.4////



Same for me!


----------



## radrok (Aug 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Same for me!



Thirded! 

The lower ASIC one clocks worse, even on water.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Card is stable, under water. 1.25v set in Trixx.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/valleyscrn.jpg



That's it? Common Erocker even my shitty card does 1800Mhz on the memory..

*pokes with a stick*


----------



## shovenose (Aug 22, 2013)

Sparkle Calibre GTX 670 2GB - 83.5%


----------



## radrok (Aug 22, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> That's it? Common Erocker even my shitty card does 1800Mhz on the memory..
> 
> *pokes with a stick*



I found that Valley runs higher clocks stable than some games.

Like Skyrim/Crysis3 and MetroLL completely trash on my Valley stable clocks.


----------



## Roph (Aug 25, 2013)

Seems like a respectable overclock from a 7770. XFX Core edition.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 25, 2013)

whether ASIC makes a difference or not, I'm surprised there are no more as high as my 94%.


----------



## basco (Aug 26, 2013)

hey tigger ya know that your 560ti has a hawk 460 pcb underneath?
so you can push her - she can take it.

here we had some fun long ago with this beast with only 1,212volt max.
sorry is german
http://www.overclockers.at/extreme_cooling/oanvoancbasco-quaelen-eine-msi-560tfiihawk_226345


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2013)

basco said:


> hey tigger ya know that your 560ti has a hawk 460 pcb underneath?
> so you can push her - she can take it.
> 
> here we had some fun long ago with this beast with only 1,212volt max.
> ...



Nice, how much volts will it take with the stock cooler? it does have a heatsink on the vregs too. max I have pushed it is 1k with 1.0volts, i don't know how far to go on the volts. Don't want to kill it 

Thanks


----------



## basco (Aug 26, 2013)

i put on the msi 560ti hawk bios with 1,21volt max.mine came without the vrm cooler.
i think with norm bios is 1,15volt.
if the temp does not exceed 80° to 90° with full load your good to go.
you have to feel comfortable with temps then volt is not the problem.

you can always look for spezifikation:max temp 99°
http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-560ti/specifications


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2013)

basco said:


> i put on the msi 560ti hawk bios with 1,21volt max.mine came without the vrm cooler.
> i think with norm bios is 1,15volt.
> if the temp does not exceed 80° to 90° with full load your good to go.
> you have to feel comfortable with temps then volt is not the problem.
> ...



Max volts on mine is 1.15v, The cooler is pretty good, most I've seen is about 75c ish.

Will the 560ti hawk bios be ok on mine? I'll see if it's in the TPU bios collection.

You got a link to the hawk bios?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 26, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok I get ya but...  explain to me why one of my cards cant handle 1200MHz @ stock volts ,and the other one can without any problems.  the worse clocker is 65.7 and the better one is 73.4////





erocker said:


> Same for me!





radrok said:


> Thirded!
> 
> The lower ASIC one clocks worse, even on water.



yet my 7970 has one of the highest ASIC ratings in this thread, but it won't do anything close to what Erocker's can do. Best I've gotten out of it using MSI Afterburner is 1090/1400. Using Trixx, I have gotten 1150/1425. But nothing close to the 1300 MHz Erocker can do on his core.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> yet my 7970 has one of the highest ASIC ratings in this thread, but it won't do anything close to what Erocker's can do.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/GPUQuality217.jpg



mines 59% and I have 1150/1650 for 24/7 use

max benchable around 1250/1750 + 

more when colder.

I keep saying I don't listen to asic, and ignore it.


----------



## basco (Aug 26, 2013)

no need to flash to hawk-i did it just for benching and coldslow.
for normal day to day oc 1,15v is enough to max your card.
just test and if you want more i am happy to help.
if you really want to flash for more volt then modify your own bios with nibitor or fermi bios editor.


sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha believe it. My 7970 that has the worst lowest % rating on the #3 pci-e slot crashed my system. I figured the higher ASIC card would be better but I was wrong. Its the weaker card and with the new amd drivers out I get stability when swapping them around.

Ha who'd figure.... maybe the lower score the better it is for ati gpu's to clock up higher


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what I have reached playing Crysis 3 MP:


----------



## d1nky (Sep 12, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Ha believe it. My 7970 that has the worst lowest % rating on the #3 pci-e slot crashed my system. I figured the higher ASIC card would be better but I was wrong. Its the weaker card and with the new amd drivers out I get stability when swapping them around.
> 
> Ha who'd figure.... maybe the lower score the better it is for ati gpu's to clock up higher



whats the asic on the worst card and best benching clocks?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2013)

how did i miss this thread 
77.9%





dont need it though XD


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats the asic on the worst card and best benching clocks?


It's in the 1st post, I run crossfire and used to run the best asic card in the lower slot and the one in the other in the top slot.
 I cant max out the CCC overdrive @ stock volts anymore BUT if I reverse the cards positions then I can max it out without any voltage change.
 Im thinking with the newer Amd drivers it's working the second card as hard as the top one....  the older drivers without frame pacing wouldn't work the bottom card as hard but whatever it works for me...
 I just use MSIAB and crank up the volts and can push 1300/1810 so I never took the time to test the cards on there own, just don't have time these days.


----------



## Confused Gamer (Sep 19, 2013)

Top Left Image - Card in slot 1




Bottom left Image - Card in slot 2

running Xfire as shown

I've not got enough knowledge to know exactly how much this will allow me to oc the cards so it helps that there are much more experienced people here to help me with that, 

Although it shows in pic that cards run on x8 1.1 the pci-e lanes downscale when the gpu's are not under full load, when under full load they both scale up to x8 3.0


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2013)

My GPUz SS


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2013)

And the reason why I can only do 850 in sli....  2nd card can do 900:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 19, 2013)

My 84.3% ASIC 780 is overclocked to base 1000 and boost 1150 with no voltage tweaks.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2013)

72.8% on my 780. 





Never even sees these clocks outside of 3DMark and Valley. With Vsync @ 1440p it barely hits base clocks on the basic games I play


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 19, 2013)

Powercolor 7950. Highest clocks im able to reach with somewhat comfy temps on air (~75c)are 1180/1600 at 1.25v, but I run 1100/1550 at 1.19v 24/7 to keep it under 70


----------



## Timmen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2013)

mumyoryu said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v308/zerospread/asic_zps186beaa8.png
> Powercolor 7950. Highest clocks im able to reach with somewhat comfy temps on air (~75c)are 1180/1600 at 1.25v, but I run 1100/1550 at 1.19v 24/7 to keep it under 70


Nice low quality chip you have there! 



Timmen said:


> http://users.skynet.be/timmen/ASIC.jpg



What can you clock that one up to?


----------



## Timmen (Sep 20, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> What can you clock that one up to?



with no volt raising 1165 for the gpu and 1585/6340 for the memory

1170 for the gpu gets 1 at a 100 times or so a freeze, 1165 has no problems after 24 houres bench.

but i'm happy with a flashed bios at 1125//1375/5500, not much of a performance diff, maybe 2 or 3 fps.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm so confused .. why are mine at 100%?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 21, 2013)

newconroer said:


> I'm so confused .. why are mine at 100%? http://i42.tinypic.com/34ns30z.jpg



Update your GPUz. Its pretty much impossible to get 100% ASIC. So once you update, do a new reading.


----------



## bozo6 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's another Nvidia product Asus GTX 680. My ASIC Quality is 78.4%.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Ha who'd figure.... maybe the lower score the better it is for ati gpu's to clock up higher



ASIC # = board power potential used by the chip. Higher = WORSE.

(I think).


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> ASIC # = board power potential used by the chip. Higher = WORSE.
> 
> (I think).



It would be extremely weird if higher ASIC quality meant lower chip quality because ASIC (application-specific integrated circuit) basically means chip. Wait, tongue-out smiley means you are not serious right?


----------



## suraswami (Sep 22, 2013)

This Ass 7870 from Sapphire does not want to OC like the Asus DC II I tested before.

On Asus I got GPU - 1220 and Mem - 1350 without touching voltages or Power control settings.

Sapphire I can get upto GPU - 1100 and Mem - 1300 with Power control @ 10%.

ASIC Quality is 74.6%.

Default voltage on this card is 1.25v, is this correct?  How far high I can go on the volts to clock this sucker?  Max temps is 67C.


----------



## Timmen (Sep 22, 2013)

suraswami said:


> This Ass 7870 from Sapphire does not want to OC like the Asus DC II I tested before.
> 
> On Asus I got GPU - 1220 and Mem - 1350 without touching voltages or Power control settings.
> 
> ...



default clock is a little confusing with my 7870, in GPUZ its shows 1.059 on full load,
Sapphire TRIXX shows a default of 1.118,
and darkhmz's bios editor is showing a voltage of 1.219, and if i put like example 1.225 in the bios editor then GPUZ is showing something like 1.332 or so. 

dno witch one is correct, but i suppose its the one in GPUZ.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi this is my new card.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 22, 2013)

Timmen said:


> default clock is a little confusing with my 7870, in GPUZ its shows 1.059 on full load,
> Sapphire TRIXX shows a default of 1.118,
> and darkhmz's bios editor is showing a voltage of 1.219, and if i put like example 1.225 in the bios editor then GPUZ is showing something like 1.332 or so.
> 
> dno witch one is correct, but i suppose its the one in GPUZ.



After I installed Trixx and upped the voltage now the voltage on the card is constantly stuck at 1.244 (according to GPUz), but other monitoring software reports the card steps down when idle to .82v.  Something happened and now how do I fix this?

I uninstalled Trixx, MSI AB and Asus GPU Tweak, even checked and unchecked the over voltage option before uninstalling them.

I uninstalled the 13.4 drivers and installed 13.9 still the same.

Can someone point me how to fix this?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> It would be extremely weird if higher ASIC quality meant lower chip quality because ASIC (application-specific integrated circuit) basically means chip. Wait, tongue-out smiley means you are not serious right?



Meh, Makes sense to me. Makes even more sense given the number of 7950's I've had with similar ASIC quality numbers, but on different PCBs, when you add in power consumption figures of each card. "Higher" ASIC % listing = higher power consumption from what I've seen. Do keep in mind what is listed in GPU-Z...it doesn't explicitly state that higher = better.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 22, 2013)

suraswami said:


> After I installed Trixx and upped the voltage now the voltage on the card is constantly stuck at 1.244 (according to GPUz), but other monitoring software reports the card steps down when idle to .82v.  Something happened and now how do I fix this?
> 
> I uninstalled Trixx, MSI AB and Asus GPU Tweak, even checked and unchecked the over voltage option before uninstalling them.
> 
> ...



ok it got fixed by itself, left the PC to get some lunch, came back to see PC was not responding, restarted the PC and the video card volts are fixed lol.

This card absolutely hates OCing


----------



## leeb2013 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> XFX HD7950 DD - 86.7%
> 
> doesn't matter though, my card is sh*t
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130816/Untitled500.jpg



how come all these XFX's on here are around 80%+?

My XFX DD's are 67% and 71% and were default 1.25v and 1.169v respectively. They are also the latest version factory o/c version at 925MHz. To add insult to injury, they're shorter than the older ones with a smaller cooler so quite happy to sit at 95C!! It's like they've been using up all the reject ASICs left over from their other cards!

It took the finest brains on this forum to write a nice little bios editor so I could fix XFX's scew ups and drop the voltage to 1.069v @ 925MHz so they're now no longer at risk of spontaneous combustion.

For info, the higher ASIC scores slightly higher in Heaven11 at 1.169v and same clocks as the lower ASIC at 1.25v. However the graphics scores in 3dmark11 are IDENTICAL!

My first and last purchase from XFX.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 24, 2013)

My two GTX 660s.
They overclock the same, but i found oc on GTX660 is usless 5-8% increase is not worth IMHO.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmm a little high.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, Makes sense to me. Makes even more sense given the number of 7950's I've had with similar ASIC quality numbers, but on different PCBs, when you add in power consumption figures of each card. "Higher" ASIC % listing = higher power consumption from what I've seen. Do keep in mind what is listed in GPU-Z...it doesn't explicitly state that higher = better.



Well, the fact it's called asic quality instead of asic suckiness of donkey's bottom, is confusing


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok so im sort of confused. >_< .Does higher mean better or worse?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 25, 2013)

Lower usually means a better overclock....
I think


----------



## Nordic (Sep 25, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Lower usually means a better overclock....
> I think



I thought it was said as "Lower usually means better overclock with better cooling... most of the time...?"
I think.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 27, 2013)

light overclocking without modified of its voltage


----------



## DarkNemesis (Nov 18, 2013)

My ZOTAC GTX 780 AMP! Edition - Triple Fan Cooler.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 19, 2013)

I still don't believe ASIC actually means anything.

Had a pair of 7970 Lightnings, ASIC 55.6% and 62.1% respectively - they overclocked just fine (1200/1800 on 1.21 vcore 1.63 vram)

Swapped those out for a pair of ACX 780s, ASIC 66.8% and 73.1% respectively, and they are the worst overclocking cards I've ever had in all my 15 years of buying graphics cards... won't even do +50 MHz (= 1150 in-game boost) on the core stably.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Palit GT 630 1GB has 73.4% ASIC. lol


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 20, 2013)

My Gigabyte GTX 580 Super OC has 81.6%. It overclocks well but I wouldn't say anything outstanding.


----------



## Am* (Nov 20, 2013)

I wouldn't pay much attention to this thing TBH. The criteria for this test is way too basic to conclude much. For example, if an aftermarket card is using better VRMs/chokes than a reference, the reference is going to win due to the lower power rated components and/or lower voltages on the card. Also the vast majority of chips are going to be untested & all flashed with the exact same average vBIOS values set by Nvidia (unless it is a handpicked non-ref design like Galaxy's HOF) -- for example, my 460 was way overvolted by default for its clocks and yet could clock to the moon and back (without touching the voltage), while my 680 was barely stable at stock (would not budge 10MHz without crashing about an hour into anything) and yet my 680 had a higher score.

Also there was the whole fiasco last generation with Fermis getting flashed with incorrect vBIOS values by most, if not all vendors -- which is the reason why GPU Boost was introduced in the first place (to do all this work for them). 

This rating is definitely a great idea, but needs a lot more data to be accurate IMHO -- if someone can get some data from a vendor on max/min/avg clocks per chip, you could then work out a much more accurate rating.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2013)

How about some 280X 290 and 290X ASIC numbers


----------



## Vargtass (Nov 24, 2013)

Asus reference  R290 (non x): 76.5 %. Seems it oc well - have maxed it out with Afterburner (1235Mhz).
Need some tweak to allow higher clock -  Asus GPU Tweak maybe?


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I still don't believe ASIC actually means anything.



I share this sentiment. Also, there just too many other factors with other components on a card that can make a difference. Be it what parts are used and/or the quality/tolerances of the parts used.


----------



## Hamed2G (Nov 25, 2013)

My sapphire 7870 ASIC quality 76.7%


----------



## rayj17 (Dec 8, 2013)

EVGA GTX560SC


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Kärlekstrollet (Dec 12, 2013)

Got one MSI HD7870 Hawk with 73,2%. Does 1135MHz Core stock, 1.26v stable 1260MHz
And a Sapphire Dual-X OC HD7870 with 92.1% does 1205MHz core stock, 1.26v stable 1210MHz(yeah 5MHz more...)


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 13, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> How about some 280X 290 and 290X ASIC numbers


----------



## techtard (Jan 5, 2014)

XFX R9 290
ASIC Quality - 69.2%
Waterblock is on order, hopefully this means that my card will clock well under h20.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sapphire R9 290

ASIC Quality: 71.8%








EVGA GTX 780

ASIC Quality: 62.6%


----------



## zurk (Jan 6, 2014)

ASIC Type: Tahiti XT (1060 grade)
Production Location: TSMC Fab 12 300mm (Hsinchu, Taiwan)
Production Year: 2010 (Cards made pre-2010 : Substract 10 years)
Production Week: 26
ASIC Revision ID: 866
Wafer ID: 10
ASIC Quality rating by Iddq: 62.5% (higher value the better)
ASIC location in wafer (Axis Y): 08
ASIC location in wafer (Axis X): 04
ASIC Lot S/N: 3A25433C (Encoded)
ASIC SIMD Configuration: 0 (ASIC has full SIMD/CU configuration enabled)

msi 3GB 7970 here.


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2014)

I now I have a GPU that can be read. Behold: GTX550 Ti, 80%.


----------



## brainskann (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## deadone (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## qubit (Feb 2, 2014)

My new MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming.


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 2, 2014)

A lot of variable results i see between 780s, mine still with small factory OC




most if not all the time it can boost up to 1045MHz, which is nice for me


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 4, 2014)

Is this some typ of puzzle because ive been looking for over 10 min and I cant find out how you open this up...
who designs this program ?

Finally after 20 min of spam clicking I found out how to get up a option menu.
Pls fix this its kind of shitty if you don't already know.


----------



## redeye (Feb 4, 2014)

for my ZOTAC gtx680AMP! arctic cooling accellero hybrid (watercooling) : asic quality 86.4


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> more ramz speed


I'll take my 1.3ghz core over the memory clocks any day. Still running strong.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 4, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> Is this some typ of puzzle because ive been looking for over 10 min and I cant find out how you open this up...
> who designs this program ?
> 
> Finally after 20 min of spam clicking I found out how to get up a option menu.
> Pls fix this its kind of shitty if you don't already know.




Quoted from the first post:


> If you right click the top left of the program and click on "Read ASIC Quality" it will show you the quality of the chip for over clocking.



Hell, the first google result for 'how to show asic quality gpu-z' is a youtube video showing you how to show it.

Fail.


----------



## Frenzic (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi. Gigabyte Radeon R9-290X WindForce 3X OC here, my ASIC quality is 76.2%.


----------



## DLGenesis (Feb 5, 2014)

Zotac 780 AMP SLI


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 5, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Quoted from the first post:
> 
> 
> Hell, the first google result for 'how to show asic quality gpu-z' is a youtube video showing you how to show it.
> ...



the need to have a vid in the first place is even more of a fail


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 5, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> the need to have a vid in the first place is even more of a fail



I thought it was common sense that ANY program when right clicked on top will show a menu, and if you had troubled yourself to check the "about" you will see it was made by TechPowerUp's administrator w1zzard 
got a problem with him; contact info already there


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2014)

My new ugly R290 @ stock volts.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 11, 2014)

My XFX R9-290 @ R9-290X quiet suck at OC (default voltage)
+100mv give 1125Mhz Core / 1578Mhz RAM.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 11, 2014)

780 Classified (no boost)


----------



## rokazs1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gigabyte GTX 560


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 21, 2014)

PNY GTX 770 Enthusiast Edition
Boosts to 1254 at stock, 1202 is the guaranteed stock, will go up to 1306, and maxes at nearly 1400 with 1.212v. 82% ASIC


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 21, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> Pls fix this its kind of shitty if you don't already know.


There should be no problem to find it if you are a "hunter"...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

My new MSI 290 Gamer twin Frozr IV


----------



## Mydog (Feb 21, 2014)

2x EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

Mydog said:


> 2x EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified



Thats why they love the voltage hey Dog!

Have a higher ASIC score and they seem to poop out from my own findings using Amd cards.

Get ready for some pissn matches in a few weeks. My other 290 is going to be here!


----------



## Mydog (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats why they love the voltage hey Dog!
> 
> Have a higher ASIC score and they seem to poop out from my own findings using Amd cards.
> 
> Get ready for some pissn matches in a few weeks. My other 290 is going to be here!



Well I'm getting ready as we speak, moving the rig to a new case and adding another 280 radd to the GPU-loop. GPU-loop will then have 2x 280 radd + a 360 radd all with 2k rpm fans in push/pull or with shrouds


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

Mydog said:


> 2x EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified





Mydog said:


> Well I'm getting ready as we speak, moving the rig to a new case and adding another 280 radd to the GPU-loop. GPU-loop will then have 2x 280 radd + a 360 radd all with 2k rpm fans in push/pull or with shrouds


Well seriously Id try them with and without the shrouds. I believe for your setup the shrouds will be better off cooling and also less sound.

What fans are you planning to use?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Well seriously Id try them with and without the shrouds. I believe for your setup the shrouds will be better off cooling and also less sound.
> 
> What fans are you planning to use?


I got shrouds on the 360 and push/pull on the 280's 

I'm using GT's on the 360's, got to of them in the case and
Noiseblocker vifte, BlackSilent PRO PK3 on the 280's.

My case will now have 5-five radds without modding


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 21, 2014)

Asus GTX560 Ti DCU II


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

Mydog said:


> I got shrouds on the 360 and push/pull on the 280's
> 
> I'm using GT's on the 360's, got to of them in the case and
> Noiseblocker vifte, BlackSilent PRO PK3 on the 280's.
> ...


How about a picture?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> How about a picture?



This is both cases, old and new, actually it's the same case but one is a "beta" version and the new is the retail one.





Two 360 radds in the fron 5,25" bays, two 280 radds in the top and one 280 radd in the bottom on the mobo side(to be installed once I've finished the move).


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks wicked! Is that some type of chiller you have plumbed into your loop?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Looks wicked! Is that some type of chiller you have plumbed into your loop?


Yes, water chiller that can pull the water-temps down to 4C. It's actually made for aquariums/ fish tanks but can take 720W of heat.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Yes, water chiller that can pull the water-temps down to 4C. It's actually made for aquariums/ fish tanks but can take 720W of heat.


Nice I  know a cheaper route to do the same thing.

Buy a water cooler for the 5gal drinking water container and take the rez off and coil a bunvh of hose into the top rez. The cooled water kept my reef tank at the desired 78c 24/7 during the hot summer months.

But a wonderful Idea for sure.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## killacnz (Feb 24, 2014)

I bought an Asus r9 290 directcu ii today. Guess I hit the ASIC lottery.


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 28, 2014)

My old EVGA 560ti and my new EVGA 770. The 560ti overclocked pretty well but I haven't overclocked the 770 yet.


----------



## Vario (Mar 5, 2014)

I scored big on this guy, was expecting a low ASIC since I have gotten a lot of duds lately


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2014)

Vario said:


> I scored big on this guy, was expecting a low ASIC since I have gotten a lot of duds lately
> -pic snip-


That's my card! You have exactly 0.9 more ASIC too. Would you mind coming back with the overclocks and voltages and temps and stuff?


----------



## Vario (Mar 5, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> That's my card! You have exactly 0.9 more ASIC too. Would you mind coming back with the overclocks and voltages and temps and stuff?


I haven't tried yet but I can later maybe.  I wasn't planning on overclocking with it since it runs everything maxed out on my 1080p.


----------



## Tintai (Mar 7, 2014)

My Asus 7970 DCU2T:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> My old EVGA 560ti and my new EVGA 770. The 560ti overclocked pretty well but I haven't overclocked the 770 yet.




Your 560ti's 90% is not far off my old 560ti's 94%, which is the highest in the thread i think.

My new 560ti is 86% still not bad.


----------



## R00kie (Mar 7, 2014)

MSI R9 290 Gaming:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> What's behind the asic quality pix my friend? Hmmm?



Triss from the witcher 2, cant post the full pic, as it has digital boobies


----------



## HelloEveryone (Mar 7, 2014)

MSI R9 270 Gaming 2G - 71.7%





http://imgur.com/eKv2XQs


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 7, 2014)

tigger said:


> Triss from the witcher 2, cant post the full pic, as it has digital boobies



MMM..Triss playboy shoot.

Shadowplay didn't come soon enough for Triss's scene.  Captured the Ves scene tho.


----------



## DeerDance (Mar 9, 2014)

Lower % is better
Here TheStilt, the creator of many BIOSes for mining and someone with access to people who can actually sign drivers, talks about it, its about lower leakage


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 9, 2014)

DeerDance said:


> Lower % is better
> Here TheStilt, the creator of many BIOSes for mining and someone with access to people who can actually sign drivers, talks about it, its about lower leakage


Link?


----------



## DeerDance (Mar 9, 2014)

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg125148#msg125148


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2014)

My new MSI Twin sister


----------



## Ludamister (Mar 18, 2014)

Just recently pushed it this much with a flashed bios. EVGA GTX 780 Classified. Stable with Firestrike, have yet to do gaming benchmarks but I'm sure it'll be stable.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 19, 2014)

Ludamister said:


> Just recently pushed it this much with a flashed bios. EVGA GTX 780 Classified. Stable with Firestrike, have yet to do gaming benchmarks but I'm sure it'll be stable.



I usually run Unigine Valley to test stability.  What voltage are you using for that clock?


----------



## Ludamister (Mar 20, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I usually run Unigine Valley to test stability.  What voltage are you using for that clock?



1.23125 with GTX Classified Controller. I could probably dial it back and it will be stable still.


----------



## BRiX (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 27, 2014)

Here are my GTX 570s

Zotac





EVGA


----------



## Ludamister (Mar 27, 2014)

BRiX said:


> View attachment 55753 View attachment 55752



I can tell you have EVGA Classifieds. Am I wrong?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

Ludamister said:


> I can tell you have EVGA Classifieds. Am I wrong?



Well, the image files have Classified in the name and its listed in his system specs so.......


----------



## Ludamister (Mar 28, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Well, the image files have Classified in the name and its listed in his system specs so.......



Never bothered checking his system spec. Didn't need to. Plus I can't see the attached filenames cause, well, they weren't attachments. Furthermore, the only other way I could is if I saved them, which I didn't need to because I recognize that base clock speed. If you own a Classified, it's easy to spot others with them.

"so......"

Yeah


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 28, 2014)

Ludamister said:


> Never bothered checking his system spec. *Didn't need to.* Plus I can't see the attached filenames cause, well, they weren't attachments. Furthermore, the only other way I could is if I saved them, which I didn't need to because I recognize that base clock speed. If you own a Classified, it's easy to spot others with them.
> 
> "so......"
> 
> Yeah



Could've answered your own question.  You can see the filenames.  Open the images in a different tab and look at the url.

Also:






How can you tell my card is a classified? (HINT: look at my system specs.)


----------



## Ludamister (Mar 28, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Could've answered your own question.  You can see the filenames.  Open the images in a different tab and look at the url.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Easy. Because Skynet bios default clock speed is 1111Mhz.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 28, 2014)

Ludamister said:


> Easy. Because Skynet bios default clock speed is 1111Mhz.



It's obvious to me now that you are too dense to understand a simple point.


----------



## Ludamister (Mar 28, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> It's obvious to me now that you are too dense to understand a simple point.



It's not that I am dense. While I admit that I wasn't aware of the file names nor the system specs, I believe my point was proven that if you're familiar with the numbers, you can make a pretty good guess at whose got what. Besides, who needs to go to the direct URL of each image just to check a file name? Obviously by my join date and post count, I haven't been on these forums for too long nor have I even spent any time outside of this thread. You typed out your earlier post with your "hint" to make a subtle of the fact that I missed the simple point. I simply averted the notion and answered your question with a lackluster response that isn't even correct in its own nature. 

I'm not sure if there's something to earn from knowing that someone out on these forums didn't notice the system specs or file names?


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## cookiemonster (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2014)

HD5870s unfortunately can't give the information. :/


----------



## SKL_H (May 17, 2014)

Here is my MSI 660 2GB


----------



## Dr_b_ (May 25, 2014)




----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)

MSI GTX 580 twin Frozr ii


----------



## fiend_ (May 25, 2014)

So, where's my prize?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 25, 2014)

Pretty impressive.

Here's my GF114 GTX 670M





Not sure if relevant, but it hits 795MHz core with memory at 760, 0.9v. Was doing some testing and it seems the actual voltage was drooping to around 860mV. At that point it's running over TDP at ~80W just for the GPU core and furmark temps hitting triple digits on the core and ~120 on VRM.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah, so the 670M is an underclocked desktop GTX560. Damn I hate those namings, always have to check on Wikipedia when someone talks about mobile GPUs.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 4, 2014)

Nothing to be proud of  . Great cards though. My old GTX 580SOC I think was about 89.x% That overclocked like a beast and held that OC the whole time I had it without breaking a sweat.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 4, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Ah, so the 670M is an underclocked desktop GTX560. Damn I hate those namings, always have to check on Wikipedia when someone talks about mobile GPUs.


Yup, performance wise it is between the 550 Ti and 560, but if you are willing to push them you can get pretty much the same as a stock 560.

Too bad the VRMs are not as beefy as the desktop cards. Would really help with the OCing headroom. Maybe also needs a bit larger heatsink, but in most games it rarely goes over 80C on the GPU at 750MHz.


----------



## stab (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 10, 2014)

not to sure how these numbers correlate to performance but here you are.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## sentye (Jun 20, 2014)

*MSI HD 7850



 *


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 10, 2014)

This is mine.


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like the HD 6XXX series is a no-go as well as the integrated 7310 on my work computer. 

Anyone have an explanation on where these values are coming from? Is it estimated off of stock voltage or something? Is it written in a register on the card somewhere?


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> Looks like the HD 6XXX series is a no-go as well as the integrated 7310 on my work computer.
> 
> Anyone have an explanation on where these values are coming from? Is it estimated off of stock voltage or something? Is it written in a register on the card somewhere?


Apparently its based on the actual gpu itself, and the higher the percentage you get, means it needs less volts, overclocks well (even just as standard with gpu boost 2.0) without doing it yourself, but I have read that this means if you want to overclock further your more likely to achieve a higher value, this is based on some research i did the other day and it seems to be the case, it actually checks your card when it opens to access how good it is basically for that, it only works on nvidia 6 series and above  and the latest ATI which is why your not getting the value


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 11, 2014)

ok so this asci stuff is a bit strange..
basically if you have good cooling (custom loop withe plenty of rad space) A lower asci will let you over clock higher than a high asci score because you have access to more power as they had to give it more power to get the stock speeds working. but you will need a lot more cooling.
and if you use stock cooling a higher asci will let you over clock further because of the cooler temps and lower voltages. but you will hit a wall sooner because you dont have as much power

this would only be true if you dont think about editing bioses to increase the voltage, if you edit the bios and up the voltages then the higher asci score is always going to be better 

Thats about right isnt it?

also is there a feature like this for cpu's?


----------



## fusionblu (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is the ASIC Quality of my Gigabyte GTX Titan Graphics Card. Quality results seem to be random.


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> ok so this asci stuff is a bit strange..
> basically if you have good cooling (custom loop withe plenty of rad space) A lower asci will let you over clock higher than a high asci score because you have access to more power as they had to give it more power to get the stock speeds working. but you will need a lot more cooling.
> and if you use stock cooling a higher asci will let you over clock further because of the cooler temps and lower voltages. but you will hit a wall sooner because you dont have as much power
> 
> ...



Yes I think this is basically it man. It doesn't necessarily mean say my card with 93.5% is 'better' than yours with 75% it just means mine will need less voltage so on air I would probably achieve a higher clock speed, If you have a custom loop you should be able to achieve the same speed as mine although you'll need more voltage.

Now as a guess im assuming this is used by the card to determine how much it will auto up itself on it's own too (G.P.U boost 2.0) as my card hits a masssive 1320mhtz on the core with no overclock forced by myself at all (770gtx). I havnt even tried overclocking it further with afterburner (yet lol).


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Looks like the HD 6XXX series is a no-go as well as the integrated 7310 on my work computer.
> 
> Anyone have an explanation on where these values are coming from? Is it estimated off of stock voltage or something? Is it written in a register on the card somewhere?



I Assume it's coming off the stock voltage, and no it can be different for two of the same card so it's not coming from the bios.


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

Having looked at this again, it would seem that nvidia does infact embed the number onto the chip after manufacture, And it relates to electrical leakage, So higher percentage means less leakage so in turn the chip should run on a lower voltage.

However this does NOT mean the chip will necessarily over clock higher only that it will achieve a clock at lower volts, meaning less temps. It's entirely possible to outclock a high percentage asic with a lower one however this will require more volts, so it may need to be cooled with a custom loop to achieve what a higher percentage asic will do on air 

To be honest if your not overclocking it makes no difference at all.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Jul 12, 2014)

so what percentage would be considered crappy and why should I care about my cards ASIC?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

dunno if you would need to care really.. lots of variables other than asic quality come in to play when you are talking about ocing gpus' vrm's what type of memory, bios voltage limits.. i guess in the end of the day in a perfect world 90% and better would be considered great though as it seems the boost ratios and stock voltages are the same for 90% and 100%


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> ok so this asci stuff is a bit strange..
> basically if you have good cooling (custom loop withe plenty of rad space) A lower asci will let you over clock higher than a high asci score because you have access to more power as they had to give it more power to get the stock speeds working. but you will need a lot more cooling.
> and if you use stock cooling a higher asci will let you over clock further because of the cooler temps and lower voltages. but you will hit a wall sooner because you dont have as much power
> 
> ...



No from what i can fathom it basically means higher score - less voltage - less heat. It has no bearing on the clock-ability of the card except for most users that will be cooling on air of course a higher percentage is favorable. I mean i'm keen on pc's and have water cooling on my cpu but I tend to upgrade the graphics card more often so in my case I cool it on air, Which lets face it the majority do so in that case yes higher asic is better. I get the impression iasic in it's infancy atm I should think we will start to see some more meaningful purpose in a few years time.... And as far as cpu's are concerned I should think the manufacturers prob do embed a similar thing however there is currently no software to let you know the end result. 
Apparently nvidia have had the info embedded on the chips for years it just wasn't detectable due to lack of software to show the values.
It was done apparently so if lets say gigabyte sell a premium range (i.e overclocked as standard) graphics card, they could choose the best (or better chips) from the embedded info. I'ts highly likely Intel have the same info embedded on there cpu's so they can determine which one will be a standard/k version/extreme however im guessing at that if im honest but it would make sense considering the amount that are being produced to put them in some sort of order ....


----------



## Prof1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

D1RTYD1Z619 said:


> so what percentage would be considered crappy and why should I care about my cards ASIC?


I wouldn't worry at all man, I think it would only ever really be an issue if your an extreme overclocker, Figures like this can seem worring when not explained properly to the likes of you and me, which is why I think they will have a better way of determining the outcome in future, but for now really it is a figure embedded by the manufacturer and was never really meant to be told to the general public, It won't have any bearing on how long the card will last etc...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 6, 2014)

Whoo, new 7970.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 7, 2014)

Recently acquired GTX 680


----------



## savemenico (Aug 18, 2014)

Zotac GTX 770 Amp 2GB


----------



## The N (Sep 16, 2014)

Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x

can easily OCed till 1332/1702 Benchmark Stabled @ Valley Benchmark


----------



## Jack051 (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's mine, was surprised to see this score. MSI GTX  770 4GB


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2014)

Yaay.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2014)

my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G:


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2014)

My new card back from Rma today 

Nice cool running card and so far so good on clocking it.


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 17, 2014)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

afterburner showing 1521Mhz , 4001Mhz Ram

73.2% ASIC


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 17, 2014)

Gainward Phantom GTX970, too bad the cooling on this card is not great, works perfectly default but with OC i get to 84-85º C and it CTD or get artifacts


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting,  so far all the new 9 series Nvidia gpu's are below 80% ASIC, where the 7 series were in the 90's and OC like mad.

I guess we shall see what comes along with what vendor.


----------



## The N (Oct 17, 2014)

*still manage to achieved 1220/1500mhz @1.3v stabled at benchmark*


----------



## The N (Oct 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Interesting, so far all the new 9 series Nvidia gpu's are below 80% ASIC, where the 7 series were in the 90's and OC like mad.




my gigabyte 760 rev2 was 82% ASIC, able to  Oced max to 1215/1800mhz...........Max Boost 1372........... extended voltage.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2014)

I have an ASIC now.








I did get it to 820/1040, but it cocked out then. It seems it doesn't like temps above 85 C. Also I can't adjust the fan lower than 60%, which is pretty loud. No I'm not upgrading, this baby can play Wasteland 2.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Oct 19, 2014)

my 7870 is 79.9
can oc to 1235 (but im pretty sure card is voltage locked stupid sapphire)


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2014)

Do I win?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Being a mobility part. Not avail


----------



## zokism (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## G47TECH (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Labeled (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't seen one this high yet.


----------



## wolus666 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi. I just received Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and the ASIC is 89.4%. Played Ryse: Son of rome for about 30 min with core +100 and power slider to the max resulting in boost  @1600 mhz and it worked fine.
However some people say that voltage is lower for cards with higher ASIC but it does not seem to be the case with mine as the voltage when running stock is 1.250V.

I will try to play around bit more to see what is the max clock limit.
I had Palit Jetstream 970 for couple of days and it was passing stress testing without a pb with boost at 1560mhz but in game it was crashing with driver reset all the time.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2014)

Labeled said:


> I haven't seen one this high yet.


That's why I love Evga


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2014)

my First Card (Evga Geforce 770 4GB)



 



my Second Card (Evga Geforce 770 4GB)

how wierd having the same cards but differents ASIC Quality


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 31, 2014)

not bad for a 120.00 card


----------



## Labeled (Nov 2, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> my First Card (Evga Geforce 770 4GB)
> 
> View attachment 60054 View attachment 60055
> 
> ...


I have the 2GB acx version if that counts for anything.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 2, 2014)

Any prizes for the lowest?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2014)

Labeled said:


> I haven't seen one this high yet.



that background bby pls


----------



## Labeled (Nov 5, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> that background bby pls


The wallpaper site I got it from is down so I had to upload it to imgur


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2014)

So have we decided what this means yet? 

I get a 59.6% on my XFX 280X.

But it tells us how to interpret it, showing us a chart with Higher and Lower. Does that mean what to expect?
In which case having a low score or a high score isn't really indicative of OC abilities but OC methods required to achieve the OC? Such as more voltage will be needed for a card with 40% than a card with 90%.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> So have we decided what this means yet?
> 
> I get a 59.6% on my XFX 280X.
> 
> ...


I can only comment on the behaviour of my 280X, my quality is even lower than yours and the guide fits for mines behaviour in so much as with stock voltage there is little or no overclocking headroom, fortunately it's got a really decent cooler so I modded the bios to increase the load voltage a little so I can run 24/7 @ 1100mhz, bumped it from 1.2V to 1.212V was all it took but indicative of the suggested behaviour.  Therefore there is less overclocking headroom simply because you will get to a "safe voltage" limit at lower Mhz..... in theory   Some with a very high quality figure can apparently do 1200mhz (or more) on stock 1.2V, I cannot achieve that at 1.3V.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

My card is 65.5 asic but I run @ 1200/1500 that's 225 past the boost clock of 975. I can run at 1220 but that's it. The mem sucks but but I can add 10 to it before it's craps the bed lol.
That all in all is the best clocker I have ever owned. The thing is, what really would I gain from having a higher asic? It has always confused me.


----------



## alwayssts (Nov 5, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Interesting,  so far all the new 9 series Nvidia gpu's are below 80% ASIC, where the 7 series were in the 90's and OC like mad.
> 
> I guess we shall see what comes along with what vendor.



Sounds like a reasonable theory that most 970s will be around 70-80.  Surely some higher bins probably made it into the mix, but I agree with your thinking (from what I've seen), and with this first batch it probably is roughly the cutoff line.  I wonder what 90-100 is, 1600mhz?  That would *appear* to be around what the design is aimed for at around 1.3+v (ala if you extrapolate voltage/clocks from gk104).  Also, I don't know about anyone else, but mine hardlocks above 1600mhz core clock _or_ 7600mhz ram, which is very weird (bios limitation?).

Mine can do somewhere around 1506-1518 (kboost + heaven) at stock, voltage doesn't seem to help much.  I think I'll probably set it to around 1300n/15xxb +/- after playing with voltage (which increases max boost so nominal clock has to be lower) a bit to see if a decent max can be had/sustained.  Gaming/3Dmark may allow higher, but good ol' Heaven makes me feel secure I'm not going to have any problems.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2014)

Does this mean that AMD and NVIDIA can make a certain series less overclockable or more depending on the quality of the asic rather it having to do with that generations technology?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Does this mean that AMD and NVIDIA can make a certain series less overclockable or more depending on the quality of the asic rather it having to do with that generations technology?


One will never know but hey,


----------



## Lubna (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## RandomSadness (Nov 6, 2014)

Sapphire 280X TRI-X


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2014)

Are these companies running outa good silicon?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Does this mean that AMD and NVIDIA can make a certain series less overclockable or more depending on the quality of the asic rather it having to do with that generations technology?


Nothings changed in years, we just have a tool now to see it before our eyes, it's just down to the silicon at the end of the day (although there may be other factors that I am not aware of), it's like everything else in life, you manufacture several thousand units of something and they will never be all of identical quality or performance. Many manufacturers have often used the best for their OC models and as far as I know have always done so.


----------



## arbiter (Nov 6, 2014)

I think ASIC needs some adjustment for 900 series cards cause gtx770 should be higher ASIC score then 970 or 980. 

my evga gtx980 superclocked ACX2.0 is only 78.5%


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Nothings changed in years, we just have a tool now to see it before our eyes, it's just down to the silicon at the end of the day (although there may be other factors that I am not aware of), it's like everything else in life, you manufacture several thousand units of something and they will never be all of identical quality or performance. Many manufacturers have often used the best for their OC models and as far as I know have always done so.



Well I think ASIC extends beyond just the quality of the silicon but I don't completely understand it yet.
How wide of an ASIC discrepancy can their possibly be physically and statistically? 

Perhaps we can get people with the same model and brand of cards to post their ASIC so we can find out how much the ASIC varies.


----------



## alwayssts (Nov 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I think ASIC extends beyond just the quality of the silicon but I don't completely understand it yet.
> How wide of an ASIC discrepancy can their possibly be physically and statistically?
> 
> Perhaps we can get people with the same model and brand of cards to post their ASIC so we can find out how much the ASIC varies.



That indeed would be interesting.

My initial thought was (bear with me; convoluted) for the 970's it was something like 13/16 = 81.25% (somewhat similar to how nvidia does their sku chip branding visible on the heat spreader, ala 250/350/400 etc), and then from there something to do with voltage/leakage (81.25/x to meet stock requirements?), as that seems to fit with how mine performs relative to voltage, but to see all these 980s that are fairly low...I have no effing idea.   Perhaps they simply have around 1/3 more leakage than an ideal chip at stock given that's roughly how much they overclock?

Fwiw, mine is 79.8.  The stock clock of 970 1050n/1178.  100/79.8 = 1.25%...which would be somewhere around 1315n/1476b, which is roughly what mine will do at stock voltage.  Raising the voltage helps sustain roughly 151x (haven't nailed down the last mhz/voltage yet), and can be done with a fairly small boost, but that's about all she wrote.  I'd be curious how peoples' perform that are slightly lower...can they hit slightly higher (with slightly more voltage?)

I'm spitballing, to be sure, but it's an idea.


----------



## hazuki_ryo (Nov 7, 2014)

hi Techpowerup folks !
stock stats i didnt oc yet. 
gtx970 g1 gaming gigabyte rev1.1





I'm not rly into oc, do u think this card could go above 1600 1650+ gpu core clock ? seems to be a good card even with my poor knowledge
o/


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 7, 2014)

1500-1600 on the core should be do-able


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 15, 2014)

Msi R9  290X gaming 4G TFIV


----------



## stefanels (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## BUFDUP (Nov 18, 2014)

These are for my 2 MSI GTX 770 Lightnings






I know for my 2 x 980's they have low ASIC, both in the 50%-60% range  its said if they are low, then they would benefit from water cooling which what i am going to do if i can be bothered to tear down my current loop

Edit: i've noticed a few 560ti's have over 90% ASIC... i have a Gigabyte SOC 560ti 1Ghz Core clock as stock... i'm curious if it has a really high one lol


----------



## zmeul (Dec 12, 2014)

GigaByte GV-R928XOC-3GD Rev 2.0:


----------



## Timmen (Dec 17, 2014)

Sapphire HD7870 can oc higher at about 1225/1535(6140) but i'm ok with this oc because i don't see any huge difference between this oc and my highest.
i see a huge difference between the stock 1000/1200(4800) and my current oc though.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Dec 23, 2014)

before i blew a cap in my psu this bad baby hit 1488MHz core clock and i was going to take her higher but then a cap blew so now i need a new 1300w psu


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 23, 2014)

Gigabyte R9 290 WF OC. Stock voltage, 1100/1400, + 50% Power, but with +100mv, 1150/1500. Nt a very high clocker, but 1100/1400 is fine for me!


----------



## Cartel (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Nullifier (Jan 4, 2015)

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming 74%


----------



## johnerz (Jan 28, 2015)

EVGA GTX970 FTW+


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 6, 2015)

79.6%.. Asus GTX680 2slot, boosts at 1228MHz when overclocked.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 10, 2015)

The ASIC on the two Zotac 970s I had were both in the mid 85+ ands they didn't overclock as well as the two stock PNY 970s I had that were in the late 60's, even with the crappy Zotac software being used. Same with the Asus Strix OC's I had were in the low 80's and did crappy (one was voltage locked even!) The GB 970's I have now did better too and they are only in the low and mid 70's... Didn't test the MSI 970 and 980 I had or the Zotac 780Ti's...


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 10, 2015)

Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, 80.2%


----------



## givmedew (Feb 10, 2015)

I have owned way to many cards and checked the ASIC quality on all of them to listen to people try to say that it actually means ANYTHING at all for overclocking.

Maybe once upon a time there was a card that certain ASIC scores correlated to certain behaviors HOWEVER!  That is not the case with the majority of cards today.

I have owned 2 or more of almost every card I have ever owned and ASIC has meant nothing!

Now I have (2) XFX R9 290X w/ Hynix Ram.  They are water-cooled with XSPC blocks, under a GTX Extreme Gen 2 480 Radiator with 3300RPM fans.  Temps are kept super low.

If I overclock these things at all the become unstable.  Ram I can OC... actual clock speed I can not touch.


----------



## Creaturestudios (Feb 18, 2015)

Gigabyte Windforce GTX 780- getting 102mhz OC on top of the GB Factory OC  resulting in a turbo of 1201mhz without any overvolting- haven't tried pushing any further than this


----------



## Carlitos714 (Mar 16, 2015)

run this 7970 @ 1200/1700 no problem on a swiftech MCW82
ASIC 69.5%


----------



## stefanels (Mar 20, 2015)

Club3D R9 290 RoyalAce 4Gb


----------



## kilyan (May 27, 2015)

My gigabyte gtx 760 windforce 3x oc rev 2.0:



EDIT:if the asic is so good why the hell i can add only +79 core(1333 boost)?if i go past it in heaven benchmark i get pink artifacts


----------



## MrGenius (May 27, 2015)

MSI 280X Gaming 3GB OC Edition


----------



## IINexusII (May 27, 2015)




----------



## m6tzg6r (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## kilyan (Jun 5, 2015)

With my 760 i can't get past 1333/7000 in heaven benchmark, but ingame i reached 1350/8000 with no artifacts
my asic quality is 84.7


----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2015)

kilyan said:


> My gigabyte gtx 760 windforce 3x oc rev 2.0:
> View attachment 65184
> EDIT:if the asic is so good why the hell i can add only +79 core(1333 boost)?if i go past it in heaven benchmark i get pink artifacts



Because the ASIC quality is very  general and can't reliably be applied to single cards.


----------



## kilyan (Jun 5, 2015)

Frick said:


> Because the ASIC quality is very general and can't reliably be applied to single cards.


Well, the benchmark pushes the card beyond it's limit, so as far ingame doesn't artifact or crash,for what concerns me, all is right


----------



## SASBehrooz (Jun 9, 2015)

Asus GTX 970 Strix OC      65.7% .
i think its because of my power supply.
but np 
does it effecting on performance ?


----------



## khanman125 (Jun 20, 2015)

Not too shabby i guess.....


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 18, 2015)

my 780 is 77.2%
I think its a decent card.
just been overclocking it a bit on air for now, seems to have pretty low voltages so im thinking a bios flash with voltage adjustment may see some decent OC's..
Still dont want to push it further than i have already as my water block hasnt arrived yet. and on air these clocks are as far as i want to go due to temps. i dont see any reason in overly messing with the vram oc's untill i find my max stable core oc after a volt mod and im on water

still pretty happy with it (heres it under load)
(about 378Mhz faster than the stock boost)


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2015)

Let me overclock.


----------



## Darksword (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine is lowsy, but overclocking it as least decent so far.  MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

not surprised since i managed 1.2GHz out of this on air (although it ran hot/noisy)

edit: latest 280x is back from warranty


----------



## Jacko (Jul 18, 2015)

Asus GTX 580

ASIC 78.8%

Base clock 782 mhz, OC stock voltage 850mhz
1.100v overclock 950mhz core 2100mhz memory. Will hit 80 on benchmarks stable, but 50 in game

My mate was wondering why I waited so long to update my card lol. Speaking of which I'm looking for a 780 ti to eventually run 2 in sli watercooled


----------



## PCGamerDR (Jul 21, 2015)

Old gtx 550ti that has been running since a couple of weeks after release date, factory OC'ed wont overclock any further than that (i've tried), it's been also mod fitted with a reference hd6870 cooler and i was able to drop 10*C in temps.


----------



## thefreaak (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## yotano211 (Jul 22, 2015)

Here is my two on my laptop. 

I have sli soi got 2 different reading. I will be upgrading to sli 970m by next week so I will post that also when they come.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2015)

Asic quality mean nothing. I've had cards in the 90's and ones in the 60's. Nothing to compare, waste of a thread...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2015)

Icarus said:


> Asic quality mean nothing. I've had cards in the 90's and ones in the 60's. Nothing to compare, waste of a thread...



A higher ASIC quality does generally indicate lower power consumption.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2015)

My lovely new and cheap 290X VaporX Tri Fan OC..............................


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 23, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> A higher ASIC quality does generally indicate lower power consumption.


I would have to agree with this.
i got my 780 up to 1.3ghz (under water) at 1.21v which is reasonably decent i think.
the only issue i had was throttling due to the bios deciding that it was going over the TDP limits. So i had to edit the bios to adjust the TDP value.
I dont think a lower asci value would have had me at 1.3ghz with 1.21v stock boost would have probably been 1.21v and i wont use more than that as its the safe 24/7 voltage "i did have to adjust that too as the card only wanted to use 1.18v"

So i guess if i was not editing the bios the lower asci quality would have allowed me to get higher clock speeds. BUT i would have hit a tdp limit sooner and so would have had more throttling.

I dont think asci quality is THAT important unless you are water cooling and willing to mod the bios to change the volts "if needed" and set the TDP limit higher because you arent using the stock cooler any more


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 23, 2015)

My 7870Ghz OC's Fairly well.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 24, 2015)

Haven't overclocked this bad boy yet but here's my ASIC


----------



## HammerON (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## human_error (Jul 29, 2015)

Need to figure out how to OC this after a decade of AMD/ATi cards...


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 31, 2015)

These are my new graphics cards on my laptop, 970m sli.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

Quite nice...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 1, 2015)

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 1, 2015)

Asus Strix GTX980


----------



## ninja85a (Aug 2, 2015)

75.7%
this is mine and im suprised because i cant oc it for shit


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll just leave this here, not that it means a whole lot.


----------



## Super-king (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Smir (Aug 6, 2015)

95.4%


----------



## Toothless (Aug 6, 2015)

In case someone needs a video..


----------



## IamEzio (Aug 6, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> My 7870Ghz OC's Fairly well.



How the hell did you manage to run the GPU at 1400MHz ? this is amazing.. my Gigabyte 270X doesn't really like being on anything other then it stock 1100MHz clock


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 6, 2015)

IamEzio said:


> How the hell did you manage to run the GPU at 1400MHz ? this is amazing.. my Gigabyte 270X doesn't really like being on anything other then it stock 1100MHz clock



its a good GPU. thats just through CC, enabled overdrive, Power control to +20, and Maxed out the SLoders, it runs well too, but since its a reference card, it gets too hot @ those speeds, so i brought it back.

I decided to try it @ those speeds since ive recently installed Win 10 again, and Win 10 HATES MY hardware OC'd....it hates GPUZ's stress test too. Crash,crash,crash


----------



## Wobblysauce (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Jay, 

 Here is my card, 93.1%.

Atm running stock speed again for the Win10 install, though have gotten faster boost clocks then a GTX680's with 1250-1300 MHz when overclocking.
GIGABYTE GTX 670 WindForce 3X OC 2 GB


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 7, 2015)

ASIC scores don't mean diddly squat. I have 3x GTX 980 Ti (2 different systems) and the one with the lowest ASIC score OCs better, stays cooler, and gets higher bench scores.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 7, 2015)

terroralpha said:


> ASIC scores don't mean diddly squat. I have 3x GTX 980 Ti (2 different systems) and the one with the lowest ASIC score OCs better, stays cooler, and gets higher bench scores.



They do tend to correlate to lower power consumption, so saying they mean NOTHING is misleading.


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 7, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> They do tend to correlate to lower power consumption, so saying they mean NOTHING is misleading.



never heard that. but now i'm curious.... i'm going to try to get unlazy and bench all 3 cards 1 at a time at the same clocks in the same system and see if that's true. my 980 Tis have scores of 67.5% (MSI Gaming LE) and 82% (EVGA 06G-P4-4995-KR) but I no idea what the last one is.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 7, 2015)

terroralpha said:


> never heard that. but now i'm curious.... i'm going to try to get unlazy and bench all 3 cards 1 at a time at the same clocks in the same system and see if that's true. my 980 Tis have scores of 67.5% (MSI Gaming LE) and 82% (EVGA 06G-P4-4995-KR) but I no idea what the last one is.



Admitedly I'm going by another rumor and not much else...  do let us know if it's true!


----------



## Brett Stevens (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is my GTX 960 SSC...
Got lucky!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 7, 2015)

My Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP! Omega Edition


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 8, 2015)

neatfeatguy said:


> My Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP! Omega Edition



when a GPU has a name THAT long, you'd expect a better OC from the factory. just saying....


----------



## By-tor (Aug 10, 2015)

How do I run this test?

Do I need to download another program?

I'm using GPU-Z 0.8.5


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 10, 2015)

By-tor said:


> Do I need to download another program?


No, just right click on the window title and click on read asic quality.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

Here you go.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Devon68 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well I might as well post mine here as well:


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 10, 2015)

570m - 80%, i get to go from 525/575mhz reference to 700+ to gain 10fps without a voltage change, quite good


----------



## natr0n (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## By-tor (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure if this is good or bad...


----------



## okidna (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 11, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Admitedly I'm going by another rumor and not much else...  do let us know if it's true!


ASIC is current leakage, that's exactly what the % values mean. 100% is no leakage, but at 50% the vrm's basically have to output 50% more power. 
The ASIC is not at all related to how well a chip overclocks, it correlates to how much power it needs from the vrm's compared to whatever the ideal power/performance ratio is.

The BIOS voltage tables are actually programmed around ASIC, in steps of roughly 10%.  In a nutshell a GPU with low ASIC is going to be handicapped by the VRM's rather than the chip, that's what it comes down to....
Even with LN2 or dice the vrm's (or the Total Power Limit) are still the limiting factor. The lower the ASIC the higher the power limit, check any Tahiti or Cayman BIOS. 


I watched the YT vid as well, but tbh I found it a little vague and confusing. And the guy Jay? made a comment made which surprised me: he said the GPU is the whole card including vram and vrm's etc, which is an absolutely false statement. The GPU is the die package,


That would be like calling our entire systems i.e mobo, RAM, GPU, soundcard - "the CPU" . 



Oops almost forgot:








It can do about 1170 before choking....


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Hamed DC (Aug 19, 2015)

My Laptop:


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 19, 2015)

MSI gtx 660 OC (not TI, 2gb) = 65%


----------



## By-tor (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Smir (Aug 29, 2015)

haven't seen anyone beat mine yet? is it really that rare to get a good quality gpu?


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 2, 2015)

Smir said:


> haven't seen anyone beat mine yet? is it really that rare to get a good quality gpu?


y....yes

what brand & model do you have?


----------



## Smir (Sep 2, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> y....yes
> 
> what brand & model do you have?


EVGA GTX 770 SC


----------



## FedericoUY (Oct 7, 2015)

Here goes mine... 90,5%. GTX 770 Classified. can do 1320 / 8000 without votage changes....


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2015)

FedericoUY said:


> Here goes mine... 90,5%. GTX 770 Classified. can do 1320 / 8000 without votage changes....


Wow. That's one strong 770.

As for me..


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> As for me..


Didn't know you had dual 780s! Now I'm jealous.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> Didn't know you had dual 780s! Now I'm jealous.


Just got the second and they push hard. I'll have to post them in the "Your PC ATM" as par request from the one who sold it to me.


----------



## Iam74Gibson (Oct 8, 2015)

I just got a MSI 980 ti Lightning with an ASIC of 63.4... should I be worried? seems pretty poor for such a high end card... Should I RMA it?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2015)

Iam74Gibson said:


> I just got a MSI 980 ti Lightning with an ASIC of 63.4... should I be worried? seems pretty poor for such a high end card... Should I RMA it?


Not a reason to RMA. Just try overclocking and see how it goes.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 8, 2015)

73.3%





and 

80.8%


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 8, 2015)

Iam74Gibson said:


> I just got a MSI 980 ti Lightning with an ASIC of 63.4... should I be worried? seems pretty poor for such a high end card... Should I RMA it?


The is, for all intents and purposes, made for extreme overclocking. That lower ASIC means its leaky and will likely respond better to cold because of it so it also may not overclock as well on ambient. But it sure as hell isn't a reason to RMA it... that is the luck of the draw there.

Perhaps next time save some money (over $100) and get something that isn't specifically intended for subambient overclocking. You paid for features that you wont use/need.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 8, 2015)

Iam74Gibson said:


> I just got a MSI 980 ti Lightning with an ASIC of 63.4... should I be worried? seems pretty poor for such a high end card... Should I RMA it?


 
I wouldn't worry.  My card is 68% and does just fine!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's my 2nd rig's ASIC. Didn't expect it to be this high... and it's not even a 2nd hand kit.


----------



## stevorob (Oct 8, 2015)

GTX770


----------



## Iam74Gibson (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, I am kinda new to overclocking GPU's I was researching what ASIC is an how important it is... the first couple hits I got on youtube stated that an air cooled, top quality card should be above 70 ASIC, and if it is not it should be RMA'd... (mine is not even close.)

2 different video's suggested this... I didn't know if it was a common thing to do in order to get a higher ASIC card... My Goal is just the get it as playable as possible for 4k... right now (stock) the firestorm benchmark looks a little choppy and only gives about 12 FPS...

Here are my system specs..
I-5 4670k clocked to 4.4
MSI z87m gaming MB
G.Skill 1333 Ram 16gb
Samsung 840 SSD

I don't have room in my MicroATX case for a GPU water cooling solution or LN2

Any comments on improvements which would show significant gains (other than starting from scratch on a new system) are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 8, 2015)

Iam74Gibson said:


> Thanks for the responses, I am kinda new to overclocking GPU's I was researching what ASIC is an how important it is... the first couple hits I got on youtube stated that an air cooled, top quality card should be above 70 ASIC, and if it is not it should be RMA'd... (mine is not even close.)
> 
> 2 different video's suggested this... I didn't know if it was a common thing to do in order to get a higher ASIC card... My Goal is just the get it as playable as possible for 4k... right now (stock) the firestorm benchmark looks a little choppy and only gives about 12 FPS...
> 
> ...


 

Watch the video in the initial post here.  It does a very good job explaining ASIC, and revealing too much emphasis gets placed on it by people who look theirs up.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...y-and-how-does-it-affect-overclocking.215107/


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 8, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Here's my 2nd rig's ASIC. Didn't expect it to be this high... and it's not even a 2nd hand kit.


Cannot view picture  wuckin google wants me to sign in Pisses me off


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 8, 2015)

Odd... i saw it earlier, and now I see that same error.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 8, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Odd... i saw it earlier, and now I see that same error.



Yeh almost as Stupid as posting files here for download then password protecting them
yeh its been done


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 9, 2015)

My Zotac 780 Ti AMP! ASIC = 61% 
Stock Voltage = 1.187V
Stock Clock = 1084Mhz
Can OC to 1203Mhz with stock voltage.
Skyn3t BIOS seem to help my chip go further. I can run firestrike or valley at 1301Mhz 1.212V. But I notice stability problem if the chip hotter than 70C. If I try Kraken G10 I might able to use 1301Mhz for 24/7.


----------



## JalleR (Oct 9, 2015)

My R9-290 is 79,9

Work Laptop @78,6 GT740M

Would be fun to see Fury/Fury X vs Nano.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 10, 2015)

lemme re-upload them once I reach home as I'm currently at work... sorry.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 10, 2015)

HD7750, 81%.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 11, 2015)

re-upload using another host:


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 11, 2015)

83.3  thats a good chip


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 12, 2015)

@dorsetknob didn't really noticed it until I come across this thread. haha xD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2015)

I think too much is made of the ASIC number, to be honest.  I'm sitting at 68% and it runs cool and powerfully


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 12, 2015)

Just thought that if your posting pics on a Public forum for Members ( and Guest Viewers  Please sign up and join ) to view.
that putting pictures behind a Wall ( Having to sign into "DO EVILS" account ) to view then is kinda Stupid ( not personal to you ).


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 12, 2015)

didn't expect that'll happen. I'll make sure it won't happen again.


----------



## el_perezidente (Oct 13, 2015)

USPS just dropped off my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Feels good man. 

Will update with stable overclock freq.


----------



## Freezer (Oct 13, 2015)

el_perezidente said:


> USPS just dropped off my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Feels good man.
> 
> Will update with stable overclock freq.



That's interesting mine is PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0 , you're at @ x 16 1.1


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2015)

Freezer said:


> That's interesting mine is PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0 , you're at @ x 16 1.1



Thats because its probably not under load   under load it will read as PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0


----------



## Zibri (Oct 15, 2015)

My ASIC Quality on my GV-N980G1 GAMING-4GD (rev. 1.1)  is 69.8


----------



## Aretak (Oct 15, 2015)

Bought one of the cheap 780s that OCUK are selling off at the moment and it's turned out to have the highest ASIC of any card I've owned (previous record holder was a 290X at 79.9%).






Haven't really tried cranking it up yet, but it boosts to 1163MHz with a 1002MHz base clock.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2015)

Darn,  was hoping for more:


----------



## Kanan (Oct 16, 2015)

Highest I've ever seen (my Dads card):




my card atm:


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 16, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Highest I've ever seen (my Dads card):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum....that's a spot of luck there.  NICE cards.


----------



## stratos2004 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Zotac GTX 980 Ref* SKU: ZT-90201-10P


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 19, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> My Zotac 780 Ti AMP! ASIC = 61%
> Stock Voltage = 1.187V
> Stock Clock = 1084Mhz
> Can OC to 1203Mhz with stock voltage.
> Skyn3t BIOS seem to help my chip go further. I can run firestrike or valley at 1301Mhz 1.212V. But I notice stability problem if the chip hotter than 70C. If I try Kraken G10 I might able to use 1301Mhz for 24/7.



Updating. I buy Kraken X40 + Kraken G10 for my card due to GPU and CPU overheating in my case. Now I can run valley at 1322Mhz 1.212V but in gaming is just 1259Mhz (up from 1237Mhz same voltage stock cooler). Temp while gaming never exceed 60C with ambient temp 32C.
Look like 1300Mhz 24/7 may possible with ambient temp around 20C.

My assumption is low ASIC quality love the cold.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 19, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> Updating. I buy Kraken X40 + Kraken G10 for my card due to GPU and CPU overheating in my case. Now I can run valley at 1322Mhz 1.212V but in gaming is just 1259Mhz (up from 1237Mhz same voltage stock cooler). Temp while gaming never exceed 60C with ambient temp 32C.
> Look like 1300Mhz 24/7 may possible with ambient temp around 20C.
> 
> My assumption is low ASIC quality love the cold.



They all love the cold.  The Maxwell architecture especially.  The cooler you keep them, the happier they are.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 19, 2015)

Crapppyy......


----------



## Freezer (Oct 20, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> Updating. I buy Kraken X40 + Kraken G10 for my card due to GPU and CPU overheating in my case. Now I can run valley at 1322Mhz 1.212V but in gaming is just 1259Mhz (up from 1237Mhz same voltage stock cooler). Temp while gaming never exceed 60C with ambient temp 32C.
> Look like 1300Mhz 24/7 may possible with ambient temp around 20C.
> 
> My assumption is low ASIC quality love the cold.



Kraken G10? Personally I'd stay away for that thing... poorly designed and loads too much weight on the card.

Swiftech if your looking for a AIO.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 27, 2015)

Fedex just dropped this baby off...







and im in love.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 28, 2015)

Hynix memroy....bad luck


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 28, 2015)

aw well that sucks. im not to up to date on the different memory types and there downfalls =/


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 28, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> aw well that sucks. im not to up to date on the different memory types and there downfalls =/



They Hynix and Elpida memory have a tendency to run a little hotter when overclocked really high, and will become unstable with more heat.  The Samsung memory seems to keep going and going...like the energizer bunny.

Great ASIC quality though...should overclock pretty well.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 28, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> They Hynix and Elpida memory have a tendency to run a little hotter when overclocked really high, and will become unstable with more heat.  The Samsung memory seems to keep going and going...like the energizer bunny.
> 
> Great ASIC quality though...should overclock pretty well.



ah thats good to know i didnt play to over clock and if i do not very much. i messed around a bit on afterburner for the fan profile and stuff


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 28, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> ah thats good to know i didnt play to over clock and if i do not very much. i messed around a bit on afterburner for the fan profile and stuff



If you're not going to overclock, you're not going to know the difference.  Nice card.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 28, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> Fedex just dropped this baby off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ASIC. Most 980 Ti I've seen so far have a low ASIC. The Vram isn't so important, Hynix memory will do just fine. But this should overclock very good.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 29, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Nice ASIC. Most 980 Ti I've seen so far have a low ASIC. The Vram isn't so important, Hynix memory will do just fine. But this should overclock very good.



i had a bit of trouble with bf4 but i did some reading and managed +55/+600  without doing anything to the voltage.

dunno if it matters. but it is an Evga classified Edition


----------



## Kanan (Oct 29, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> i had a bit of trouble with bf4 but i did some reading and managed +55/+600  without doing anything to the voltage.
> 
> dunno if it matters. but it is an Evga classified Edition


Matters, because an good custom card can be better overclocked than the reference Nvidia ones. 

Try to overclock this way though:
First overclock the core as far as you can and then start with the memory. Memory isn't nearly as important as the GPU itself. If you have problems, reduce the clock by 10 MHz steps until its stable - same with the Memory, but just after you are finished with the core clocks.


----------



## idylhours (Oct 29, 2015)

Decent score for my GTX 670.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 30, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Matters, because an good custom card can be better overclocked than the reference Nvidia ones.
> 
> Try to overclock this way though:
> First overclock the core as far as you can and then start with the memory. Memory isn't nearly as important as the GPU itself. If you have problems, reduce the clock by 10 MHz steps until its stable - same with the Memory, but just after you are finished with the core clocks.




ohhh. i did the opposite. found the highest memory clock speed with stock core clock +1100 or so.  then did core with stock memory. found its max i think it was 100 or like 105. then worked backwards from there.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 30, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> ohhh. i did the opposite. found the highest memory clock speed with stock core clock +1100 or so.  then did core with stock memory. found its max i think it was 100 or like 105. then worked backwards from there.


Well, what's the exact maximum core speed you can read in MSI Afterburner? 1480? 1500+? Everything over 1500MHz core clock is really good with an 980 Ti.


----------



## idylhours (Oct 30, 2015)

idylhours said:


> Decent score for my GTX 670.



2nd card is not near as good.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 30, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Well, what's the exact maximum core speed you can read in MSI Afterburner? 1480? 1500+? Everything over 1500MHz core clock is really good with an 980 Ti.




well im a tad confused now. the website for the card says.

Base Clock: 1102 MHz
Boost Clock: 1190 MHz
and


Memory Clock: 7010 MHz
on the actual precision X program it shows.  mem clock @ zero offset to be 3505mhz. and core clock is 1190, so i turned on Kboost, to see what they are at. and did a run of heavensbench
and it shows graphics @ 1582Mhz and memory @ 3505Mhz.

so im not sure where the discrepency is comming from. but offsetting it to the max thats stable it shows graphics well over 1600, something like 1650

so at +68 ofset for core clock in precision it shows 1258. \


----------



## Kanan (Oct 31, 2015)

Thats normal. What you can see on the website is the minimum boost amount the card will do. The real amount is somewhat higher, Boost 2.0 works that way, that it trys to unlock everything within a power and temperature envelope + what you added with the overclock. That said, if you can really play with that 1582 MHz on core, this would be fucking awesome.  Just do some stability testing, try Firestrike and Firestrike Ultra too perhaps.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 31, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Thats normal. What you can see on the website is the minimum boost amount the card will do. The real amount is somewhat higher, Boost 2.0 works that way, that it trys to unlock everything within a power and temperature envelope + what you added with the overclock. That said, if you can really play with that 1582 MHz on core, this would be fucking awesome.  Just do some stability testing, try Firestrike and Firestrike Ultra too perhaps.



thats what i dont understand, it shows that but using a differnt program, i tried OC scanner, only lets it go to 1506mhz when it reaches 115% tdp, but its only using 81% of the gpu for that specific test.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 31, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> thats what i dont understand, it shows that but using a differnt program, i tried OC scanner, only lets it go to 1506mhz when it reaches 115% tdp, but its only using 81% of the gpu for that specific test.


Core clock always varies - if the card reaches the power maximum (115% for example), it can't boost further because it needs a higher voltage/power to do so. For example, when I play GTA 5 my core clock varies between 1100 to 1180, depending on the situation I'm in the game. What's really interesting, is therefore the average core clock, but everything over 1500 is really good.
81% GPU usage means, the program you used is not demanding enough to stress the GPU. Try Firestrike or a demanding game to test it further.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 31, 2015)

downloading it to try firestrike. im thinking 1506 is about what it stays at assuming 115% power. not sure where heavenbench came up with the numbers.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 31, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> well im a tad confused now. the website for the card says.
> 
> Base Clock: 1102 MHz
> Boost Clock: 1190 MHz
> ...



Heaven and Valley don't show the correct core / memory speeds with NVIDIA cards for one reason or another.....  Seemed to fix it once I flashed to a custom bios, but.....with a stock bios, and running 1550 / 1990 (GPUz), Valley showed my clocks at above 1700 on the core.  lol  The Unigine benchmarks are unreliable for clock / memory speed.  GPUz will tell you what you're really running.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 31, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> well im a tad confused now. the website for the card says.
> 
> Base Clock: 1102 MHz
> Boost Clock: 1190 MHz
> ...



Precision X is setting off of the double data rate, GPUz shows the base, and some benchmarks show the effective.  So, if GPUz is showing you 1850, that'd be 3700 for Precision X, and 7400 effective.  I believe Unigine also shows the double rate.  

Like I said though....use PCX / Afterburner and GPUz for actual clock readings.


----------



## Masteredx (Oct 31, 2015)

ok. gpu z shows 1361 boost clock. precision X shows 1512


looking at the hall of fame numbers im pretty impressed people got 20k+ with a similar clock speed.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 31, 2015)

Masteredx said:


> ok. gpu z shows 1361 boost clock. precision X shows 1512
> 
> 
> looking at the hall of fame numbers im pretty impressed people got 20k+ with a similar clock speed.



Open the sensors tab in GPUz.  Top row...it'll show you what your highest boost is during any given benchmark / gaming session.


----------



## Kanan (Nov 2, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> Open the sensors tab in GPUz.  Top row...it'll show you what your highest boost is during any given benchmark / gaming session.


Or just use Afterburner. This is the best tool I think, for watching clockspeeds etc. You can then see a estimation of your average clockspeed, not only the maximum.


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, so does the sensors tab in GPUz, and will show you if you're hitting a perf cap.  lol


----------



## Kanan (Nov 2, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> Yeah, so does the sensors tab in GPUz, and will show you if you're hitting a perf cap.  lol


You're right, nvm. I just like to use AB more, because I have it started always anyway for overclocking.


----------



## Jay-R (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, I was hoping if somebody could help me. Just purchased a 2nd hand EVGA GTX 780ti sc acx which seams all good boost too 1127mhz wit about 1.16 - 7 but at times 1.20v and Max temps of 71-72'c at 70% fan speed. I decided to have a look at the  ASIC quality and got a shock when I see 59.4%! I understand how the ASIC works (e.g leakage and needing more voltage to remain stable which produces more heat and might lower VRM lifespan).

I don't intend on overclocking the card just yet as I game on 1080p and just brought the card for Max eye candy and future updrade to 1440pp. My concerns are whether if this has/will reduce the lifespan on the card as its 2 year old already. Previous owner water cooled and overclocked to 1228mhz and swears it was stable at 1.212v for 1 andhalf years which in my opinion is v good. Or is it ? 

Also I feel the temps are quite a bit hotter than I would like. If I lock the fan at 60% and run valley temps peak at 80-82c power target at 96% I know bench marks run hot but bf4 does the same. Is this normal for this GPU, cooler as my previous card 770 lightning overclocked to 1320mhz and never went above 70c at the same fan speed.

Your opinion on what you would do if you were in my situation and whether you would sell or keep the card would be appreciated.

Sorry for going on.

Regards
Jay


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2015)

Powercolor LCS7970


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2015)

Jay-R said:


> Hi, I was hoping if somebody could help me. Just purchased a 2nd hand EVGA GTX 780ti sc acx which seams all good boost too 1127mhz wit about 1.16 - 7 but at times 1.20v and Max temps of 71-72'c at 70% fan speed. I decided to have a look at the  ASIC quality and got a shock when I see 59.4%! I understand how the ASIC works (e.g leakage and needing more voltage to remain stable which produces more heat and might lower VRM lifespan).
> 
> I don't intend on overclocking the card just yet as I game on 1080p and just brought the card for Max eye candy and future updrade to 1440pp. My concerns are whether if this has/will reduce the lifespan on the card as its 2 year old already. Previous owner water cooled and overclocked to 1228mhz and swears it was stable at 1.212v for 1 andhalf years which in my opinion is v good. Or is it ?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't read too much into it.  ASIC quality is a overclocking guideline, not a rule of thumb and I have seen cards with ASICs near that that actually overclocked fine, especially under water.


----------



## Kanan (Nov 9, 2015)

Jay-R said:


> Hi, I was hoping if somebody could help me. Just purchased a 2nd hand EVGA GTX 780ti sc acx which seams all good boost too 1127mhz wit about 1.16 - 7 but at times 1.20v and Max temps of 71-72'c at 70% fan speed. I decided to have a look at the  ASIC quality and got a shock when I see 59.4%! I understand how the ASIC works (e.g leakage and needing more voltage to remain stable which produces more heat and might lower VRM lifespan).
> 
> I don't intend on overclocking the card just yet as I game on 1080p and just brought the card for Max eye candy and future updrade to 1440pp. My concerns are whether if this has/will reduce the lifespan on the card as its 2 year old already. Previous owner water cooled and overclocked to 1228mhz and swears it was stable at 1.212v for 1 andhalf years which in my opinion is v good. Or is it ?
> 
> ...


Temps of about 80-85°C and a voltage of 1.1-1.2V are normal for a 780 Ti, don't worry. You can set temperature target in Afterburner, standard (mine at least) is set at 83°C, so the fan ramps up to prevent the card being hotter than 83°C what is perfectly fine. 

Also, the Asic means your card is good for overclocking with water/LN2 etc. not so much with air, but this assumption is just based on experiences, it's not a fact. Seeing your card runs with 1127-1170 MHz is good - also I wouldn't touch the fan settings. Standard settings are normally pretty good on 780 Ti cards. What you can do though is change the temperature target, as I already mentioned, but I would only increase it to 85°C and wouldn't decrease it at all, because that way your card only gets louder and/or has less clock speed. 80-85°C is a good maximum temperature for 780 Ti's, more than that isn't good for stability.


----------



## burninator34 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Tennis97 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just spent some time overclocking my 970 last night.  It's a full reference nvidia model (the one with the Titan cooler) and has 72% ASIC

Is this above/below average? Especially  considering its reference. It was stable for heaven and 3dmark (I think I saw one artifact at one point, but I wasn't certain, after taking the memory down slightly I never saw any again)


----------



## Kanan (Nov 11, 2015)

Tennis97 said:


> Just spent some time overclocking my 970 last night.  It's a full reference nvidia model (the one with the Titan cooler) and has 72% ASIC
> 
> Is this above/below average? Especially  considering its reference. It was stable for heaven and 3dmark (I think I saw one artifact at one point, but I wasn't certain, after taking the memory down slightly I never saw any again)


Seems like you overclocked it nicely. ASIC isn't sooo important, what's really important is actually, how far you can clock it stable, and this seems good here.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 11, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Temps of about 80-85°C and a voltage of 1.1-1.2V are normal for a 780 Ti, don't worry. You can set temperature target in Afterburner, standard (mine at least) is set at 83°C, so the fan ramps up to prevent the card being hotter than 83°C what is perfectly fine.
> 
> Also, the Asic means your card is good for overclocking with water/LN2 etc. not so much with air, but this assumption is just based on experiences, it's not a fact. Seeing your card runs with 1127-1170 MHz is good - also I wouldn't touch the fan settings. Standard settings are normally pretty good on 780 Ti cards. What you can do though is change the temperature target, as I already mentioned, but I would only increase it to 85°C and wouldn't decrease it at all, because that way your card only gets louder and/or has less clock speed. 80-85°C is a good maximum temperature for 780 Ti's, more than that isn't good for stability.





Kanan said:


> Seems like you overclocked it nicely. ASIC isn't sooo important, what's really important is actually, how far you can clock it stable, and this seems good here.


It's not that important but @59% ASIC LN2 won't help because overclocking will be limited by vrm output.  A stock 780Ti draws about 260W, PCI-e can only output 300W.


----------



## Kanan (Nov 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> It's not that important but @59% ASIC LN2 won't help because overclocking will be limited by vrm output.  A stock 780Ti draws about 260W, PCI-e can only output 300W.


Yeah, my opinion was solely based on the ASIC numbers. Ofc you need a overclocking card to do something great with LN2, like a Strixx/Matrix, Lightning, HoF, etc.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 12, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Yeah, my opinion was solely based on the ASIC numbers. Ofc you need a overclocking card to do something great with LN2, like a Strixx/Matrix, Lightning, HoF, etc.


A few people are under the impression ASIC is connected to overclocking headroom on the chip, it isn't. ASIC only indicates power draw.


----------



## yanemte (Nov 12, 2015)

After I installed Trixx and upped the voltage now the voltage on the card is constantly stuck at 1.244 (according to GPUz), but other monitoring software reports the card steps down when idle to .82v. Something happened and now how do I fix this?


----------



## jeyo123 (Nov 12, 2015)

EVGA 550Ti (reference)




Can't get it past 1025MHz at 1.14V (1.04V stock)


Asus R9 290




Can do around 1125 on the core


----------



## Kanan (Nov 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> A few people are under the impression ASIC is connected to overclocking headroom on the chip, it isn't. ASIC only indicates power draw.


True, but power draw influences core clocks indirectly. If you have more power headroom, the card can boost higher. Thus high Asic cards should be better (with air at least).


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 12, 2015)

Kanan said:


> True, but power draw influences core clocks indirectly. If you have more power headroom, the card can boost higher. Thus high Asic cards should be better (with air at least).


Boost is limited by TDP, TDP headroom depends on power draw. Power draw depends on VRM output which is directly affected by current leakage.....
Leakage is the ASIC % in GPU-Z.


----------



## Kanan (Nov 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Boost is limited by TDP, and TDP depends on ASIC.


 And TDP is power (Thermal Design Power = TDP), you stated nothing new here. If a card needs more power it reaches TDP faster, thus having less core clocks. Basically, that's what I already said.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 12, 2015)

Kanan said:


> And TDP is power (Thermal Design Power = TDP), you stated nothing new here. If a card needs more power it reaches TDP faster, thus having less core clocks. Basically, that's what I already said.


That was the nutshell version.... I explained it a bit better. TDP isn't power draw, TDP is the vendors code for "acceptable draw falls within a range either side of _XXX_ watts TDP"...

Basically yeah higher ASIC is better but it doesn't mean the chip has more headroom, just that it'll use less power to get there. With _low_ ASIC you really want a card with decent VRM's.........

*Edit. *_corrected typo._


----------



## Kanan (Nov 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> That was the nutshell version.... I explained it a bit better. TDP isn't power draw...
> 
> Basically yeah higher ASIC is better but it doesn't mean the chip has more headroom, just that it'll use less power to get there/ With high ASIC you really want a card with decent VRM's.........


TDP is the maximum power a card is going to draw, yes it very well is. And I don't see where you explained anything better. Until now you're confusing me with your comments more than helping.

High ASIC or low ASIC doesn't matter, you idealy for both want a card with good VRMs if you want to OC. Low ASIC is better suited to LN2/Water, high ASIC is better suited to air cooling, because its more efficient.

A card with low ASIC % needs more voltage/power to reach a specific clock, than compared to a card with high ASIC %.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 12, 2015)

Kanan said:


> TDP is the maximum power a card is going to draw, yes it very well is.


No, it isn't.
TDP is the median average power draw of the entire range for a chip.  Example, if TDP for the XX9900 video card was 200W,  GPU's will have an actual draw of anywhere between 150W- 250W.
It's different for every card. If TDP was actual draw, every GPU would have a different TDP because no 2 cards are exactly the same. 




Kanan said:


> A card with low ASIC % needs more voltage/power to reach a specific clock, than compared to a card with high ASIC %.


 Correct, so then LN2 cooling isn't really a factor, it comes down to available power.   
See, u did understand. 

**btw I typed _high _ASIC when I meant low ASIC, sorry to confuse....


----------



## Tennis97 (Nov 12, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Seems like you overclocked it nicely. ASIC isn't sooo important, what's really important is actually, how far you can clock it stable, and this seems good here.



I think I hit my GPU's limit.  With voltage and fan speed maxed (+87mv, fan was 100%, giving me 59-60°C), open air, I managed to bench my 970 at 1356MHz core (+305, boosts to around ~1545mhz avg in valley, max is ~1590mhz) and 7.92GHz memory (+420 or so). Even that was not super stable, I'd say +300 and +400 is max I can get stable with maxed voltage.  So 29% core OC and 13% mem OC, giving me ~20% boost for my scores. I'm pretty happy with that  

Now if only my i5 wasn't complete garbage (I have it at 4.3ghz and 1.26v I believe, 4.6ghz take >1.4v). It does undervolt to 1.13v tho pretty nicely if I keep it at 4ghz, so I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Kanan (Nov 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> No, it isn't.
> TDP is the median average power draw of the entire range for a chip.  Example, if TDP for the XX9900 video card was 200W,  GPU's will have an actual draw of anywhere between 150W- 250W.
> It's different for every card. If TDP was actual draw, every GPU would have a different TDP because no 2 cards are exactly the same.


True, TDP is more like an maximum draw, I was half-asleep when I wrote that... 



Tennis97 said:


> I think I hit my GPU's limit.  With voltage and fan speed maxed (+87mv, fan was 100%, giving me 59-60°C), open air, I managed to bench my 970 at 1356MHz core (+305, boosts to around ~1545mhz avg in valley, max is ~1590mhz) and 7.92GHz memory (+420 or so). Even that was not super stable, I'd say +300 and +400 is max I can get stable with maxed voltage.  So 29% core OC and 13% mem OC, giving me ~20% boost for my scores. I'm pretty happy with that


Yeah, very nice indeed. 



> Now if only my i5 wasn't complete garbage (I have it at 4.3ghz and 1.26v I believe, 4.6ghz take >1.4v). It does undervolt to 1.13v tho pretty nicely if I keep it at 4ghz, so I guess it could be worse.


Yes, your i5 is pretty "ok" I'd say, my friend has one of the first when they released (i5 4670K though), and has hard times clocking it to more than 4,2 GHz. And 4,2 GHz isn't prime stable, it's rather "game stable".


----------



## Onibi (Nov 20, 2015)

Kanan said:


> True, TDP is more like an maximum draw, I was half-asleep when I wrote that...
> 
> 
> Yeah, very nice indeed.
> ...



Seems i got lucky then haha, my 4770K i had could do 5GHz at 1.25V XP


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 20, 2015)

On the laptop


----------



## xvi (Dec 14, 2015)

Sager NP9870-S. Has one of the new-ish "desktop GTX 980 in a laptop" cards. I thought they'd be cherry-picked seeing as how you'd want bare minimum heat generated in the laptop (and also battery savings), but no dice.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> Sager NP9870-S. Has one of the new-ish "desktop GTX 980 in a laptop" cards. I thought they'd be cherry-picked seeing as how you'd want bare minimum heat generated in the laptop (and also battery savings), but no dice.
> 
> View attachment 70028



That's ok.  I'll post mine tonight.  I ended up with a 66% on mine.  It actually runs cool.  Yes, maybe it's due to the great MSI cooler, but I'm using only a few more watts of power than my 780, and I have yet to have a game get it hotter than 60C.

I think ASIC number is overrated.  You should be fine.


----------



## MrXD (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Wht Rabbit (Jan 22, 2016)

Gtx 970 ftw+


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 22, 2016)

welcome to TPU  ( nice wallpaper  )


----------



## isky172 (Jan 27, 2016)

GPU 1 = EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC
GPU 2 = EVGA GeForce GTX 770 FTW
(SLI enabled)


----------



## Agentbb007 (Jan 28, 2016)

My two Titan X cards ASIC Quality 78.7% and 65.6%.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 28, 2016)

Agentbb007 said:


> My two Titan X cards ASIC Quality 78.7% and 65.6%.


Which one overclocks better? Would be interesting to know.


----------



## Orion7 (Jan 29, 2016)

GTX 970 ASIC score: 75.0%
Max overclocked actual boost: 1480 mhz tested stable OCCT error test for 6 hours no artifact


----------



## alxlwson (Jan 31, 2016)

Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Omega flashed with the Extreme BIOS.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2016)

heres my 7970 LCS


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 31, 2016)

My two EVGA 980Tis.  One is standard and one is SC.  Only a bit bump about them having Hynix, but they champs at OCing.


----------



## Riktar (Feb 4, 2016)

XFX R9 290 DD


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 4, 2016)

Sapphire 290X 8GB OC


----------



## RandomSadness (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## flmatter (Feb 7, 2016)

my laptop  gtx660m


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2016)

Power color 290X


----------



## Smir (Feb 23, 2016)

95.4% Your welcome


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2016)

my 980ti armor 2x


----------



## MrXD (Feb 23, 2016)

GALAX GeForce GTX 980 Ti HALL OF FAME EDITION 6GB


----------



## reignyoma (Feb 26, 2016)

fresh 980 Ti


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 26, 2016)

Smir said:


> 95.4% Your welcome



This card should hit 1400Mhz on air easily !!!


----------



## Smir (Feb 26, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> This card should hit 1400Mhz on air easily !!!


Never overclocked it :S


----------



## Danteska (Mar 17, 2016)

Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC Boost (basically a juiced up R9 280)




It's weird to see this low ASIC quality, as I'm at 20+% overlock if compared to stock values (default non-boost clock is 850 MHz) and don't even know its limits, got +20% power limit enabled all the time, and the card barely reaches 65ºC in summer and stays at 60ºC this time of year... and it's not watercooled.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 17, 2016)

My GTX 680 which i got pretty recently and now use instead of HD 7970 because it is so much better in Project Cars.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Mar 18, 2016)

MSI GeForce GTX 960 GAMING 2G


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 19, 2016)

It's more and more a lottery what i get in asic on my cards this here is my new Galaxy GTX 970 OC ITX card:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

my other 970 scores JUST under this one iirc. a 72.


----------



## noface0711 (Mar 26, 2016)

I was hoping if somebody could help me. Just purchased a 2nd hand EVGA GTX 780ti sc acx which seams all good boost too 1127mhz wit about 1.16 - 7 but at times 1.20v and Max temps of 71-72'c at 70% fan speed. I decided to have a look at the ASIC quality and got a shock when I see 59.4%! I understand how the ASIC works (e.g leakage and needing more voltage to remain stable which produces more heat and might lower VRM lifespan).

I don't intend on overclocking the card just yet as I game on 1080p and just brought the card for Max eye candy and future updrade to 1440pp. My concerns are whether if this has/will reduce the lifespan on the card as its 2 year old already. Previous owner water cooled and overclocked to 1228mhz and swears it was stable at 1.212v for 1 andhalf years which in my opinion is v good. Or is it ? 

Also I feel the temps are quite a bit hotter than I would like. If I lock the fan at 60% and run valley temps peak at 80-82c power target at 96% I know bench marks run hot but bf4 does the same. Is this normal for this GPU, cooler as my previous card 770 lightning overclocked to 1320mhz and never went above 70c at the same fan speed.

Your opinion on what you would do if you were in my situation and whether you would sell or keep the card would be appreciated.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 27, 2016)

noface0711 said:


> I was hoping if somebody could help me.


Start your own thread instead of hijacking another one.


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2016)

noface0711 said:


> I was hoping if somebody could help me. Just purchased a 2nd hand EVGA GTX 780ti sc acx which seams all good boost too 1127mhz wit about 1.16 - 7 but at times 1.20v and Max temps of 71-72'c at 70% fan speed. I decided to have a look at the ASIC quality and got a shock when I see 59.4%! I understand how the ASIC works (e.g leakage and needing more voltage to remain stable which produces more heat and might lower VRM lifespan).
> 
> I don't intend on overclocking the card just yet as I game on 1080p and just brought the card for Max eye candy and future updrade to 1440pp. My concerns are whether if this has/will reduce the lifespan on the card as its 2 year old already. Previous owner water cooled and overclocked to 1228mhz and swears it was stable at 1.212v for 1 andhalf years which in my opinion is v good. Or is it ?
> 
> ...



ASIC quality is not directly related to overclocking on individual cards. Some cards have terrible ASIC quality and still overclocks nicely. It's all in the silicon lottery. I'd say keep it.


----------



## Rabit (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Ebo (May 14, 2016)

this is mine


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2016)




----------



## yotano211 (May 14, 2016)

Here is my updated one from the last time I posted. I upgraded laptop from 780m sli to 970m sli.


----------



## Tomgang (May 14, 2016)

My two GTX 970.


----------



## mcraygsx (May 14, 2016)

This one is tough to beat.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2016)

my Galax GTX 970 ITX






Link: http://www.galax.net/GLOBAL/970oc.html


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 15, 2016)

Sapphire Fury Nitro


----------



## Kanan (May 16, 2016)

blacktruckryder said:


> Sapphire Fury NitroView attachment 74580


Nice overclocks. ^^


----------



## Lan Dolenc (Jun 10, 2016)

Lol 100% when underclocked...


----------



## kuruvar (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## R-T-B (Jun 25, 2016)

Not bad for a used ebay find...


----------



## erek (Jun 27, 2016)

will there ever be ASIC Quality support for the 1080s?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

My GTX 580 has an ASIC of 86% and max clocks at 990mhz on air cooling.

This is my 670 ASIC...


----------



## alienisme (Jun 27, 2016)

I replaced my GTX 460M with this K3000M, haven't known the ASIC Quality of the GTX 460M yet


----------



## defred34 (Jul 2, 2016)

GTX 960 EVGA 4GB SC - ASIC of 83%. GPUZ says better than 97.5%, but I find that hard to believe. 

My previous one was an EVGA GTX 750 1GB. 73% ASIC.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 2, 2016)

.


ASIC readout from my fun project rig's stock Zotac GTX970, meant for living room gaming


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 2, 2016)

I guess they don't necessarily save the crappy chips till the end.  This is the 980Ti I got 2 weeks ago.  Not bad for end of the production line.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 2, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I guess they don't necessarily save the crappy chips till the end.  This is the 980Ti I got 2 weeks ago.  Not bad for end of the production line.



LN2 voltage limit's and 1700mhz pls.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like my XFX R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition is pretty shitty. Did get quite a good overclock tho.


----------



## Abelsu (Jul 14, 2016)

My Asus Strix 750ti


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

Abelsu said:


> My Asus Strix 750ti


And...welcome to TPU!


----------



## Abelsu (Jul 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> And...welcome to TPU!


Thank you


----------



## basco (Jul 14, 2016)

at rtwjunkie:
if you think of evga you would have paid 1000.- euro for such asic-crazy!

http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

basco said:


> at rtwjunkie:
> if you think of evga you would have paid 1000.- euro for such asic-crazy!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/



Wow!  I had no idea a company would try to use that for marketing and extra charge!   *Especially since ASIC isn't a guarantee of overclocking ability.  It just indicates that it is more likely than not, the higher you go.


----------



## basco (Jul 14, 2016)

yeah i hope not much companys jump on that tactic.
i have inno3d 980ti with 75% asic with 1,187volts load and 1366 boost.
whats your load volts + boost? plz


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

basco said:


> whats your load volts?



I'm away from my PC right now, so I can't say.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Especially since ASIC isn't a guarantee of overclocking ability



ikr? 
i had a 6950 (i 4get the manufacturer) that was in the high 80's, and it OC'd like shit..., also a friend had a REALLY high 7970Ghz and it too OC'd like shit. 
My 970's are both mid 70's, and they OC decently, I have never personally been able to correlate high ASIC, with High OC, or stability...I dont even know why i check it still, since it has never reflected in better perf, or OC, but i do  IMO its more a placebo effect than anything.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> IMO its more a placebo effect than anything.



Yes it is.  Supposedly it has SOME correlation on the Maxwell series, but not a lot.  I however, have been able to overclock 64% cards as well as 78% cards, so I don't see it personally.  IMO it's more of a "that's cool" thing, but doesn't actually translate to anything.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes it is.  Supposedly it has SOME correlation on the Maxwell series, but not a lot.  I however, have been able to overclock 64% cards as well as 78% cards, so I don't see it personally.  IMO it's more of a "that's cool" thing, but doesn't actually translate to anything.



i agree, its just another "STAT" for Stat loving nerds


----------



## playzocker22 (Jul 15, 2016)

Only 70.4% but still a great overclocker. It runs stable with these settings without overvolting...


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 6, 2016)

Leonardo997 said:


> Looks like my XFX R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition is pretty shitty. Did get quite a good overclock tho.



EH. mine got 75,6% but I've never managed to get it stable beyond 1150 on the core and 1450 on the memory. (The Hynix chip helps a lot tho, elpida chips are shit when it comes to oc. For god sake, the reference R9 270x could get 1700mhz on the memory  even a freakin msi hawk couldn't do that)


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2016)

basco said:


> at rtwjunkie:
> if you think of evga you would have paid 1000.- euro for such asic-crazy!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/



EVGA has always binned their product lines around ASIC quality, but doing so so blatantly and at such a price premium is basically batshit insane.


----------



## Vellinious (Aug 11, 2016)

The AMD cards were different.  Higher ASIC didn't really mean anything.  With Maxwell it did, as I suspect it will with Pascal.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 11, 2016)

R9 Fury Strix (unlocked to 3840SP) I have not done any oc yet, just unlocked it to 3840 SP's.


----------



## rysyndrome (Aug 11, 2016)

Vellinious said:


> The AMD cards were different.  Higher ASIC didn't really mean anything.  With Maxwell it did, as I suspect it will with Pascal.



So I guess right now that GPU-Z is not showing ASIC on all Pascals or just the 1080's? Just installed a MSI Seahawk EK version and was hoping to check the ASIC score but GPU-Z says it's not available.  I updated to latest version too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2016)

rysyndrome said:


> So I guess right now that GPU-Z is not showing ASIC on all Pascals or just the 1080's? Just installed a MSI Seahawk EK version and was hoping to check the ASIC score but GPU-Z says it's not available.  I updated to latest version too.


all ... my 1070 also show "non available" don't worry


----------



## Vellinious (Aug 12, 2016)

rysyndrome said:


> So I guess right now that GPU-Z is not showing ASIC on all Pascals or just the 1080's? Just installed a MSI Seahawk EK version and was hoping to check the ASIC score but GPU-Z says it's not available.  I updated to latest version too.



Not showing for Pascal yet.  I'm sure they'll get it sorted eventually.  In earlier versions of GPUz, it was showing up, but it was way off.


----------



## PLSG08 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I am on a laptop


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 14, 2016)

My GTX 950 ASIC, I surprised it reach 75%. I expected it to be poor since it's a die harvest GPU. It clocked quite good, could reach 1456MHz with 1.125V, 1506MHz at 1.175V. Need to edit vBIOS since the TDP is very conservative at 87W max and 75W typical despite that it have PCIe power connector.


----------



## faky1337 (Aug 23, 2016)

Am I super lucky?


----------



## Vellinious (Aug 23, 2016)

faky1337 said:


> Am I super lucky?


Most likely, it's not reading correctly.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 23, 2016)

Sapphire Nitro R9 390 with back plate, slight core overclock to 1080 MHz... Only 71,7%, quite surprising...


----------



## ahujet (Aug 31, 2016)

ASUS R9 280X V2, nothing special.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## AntDeek (Sep 8, 2016)

Overclocked ASUS GTX 950 without a PCI-E power connector.


----------



## diatribe (Sep 11, 2016)

Water cooled EVGA 970 SSC 2.0+ with modded BIOS.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know why, but the ASIC quality for my RX 480 is not supported by GPU-Z.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 11, 2016)

My gt 745 from my laptop, it is actually a really good chip, as it turbos up to 1045MHz and stays there the whole time. I'll post my RX480 one as soon as I get a chance


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 12, 2016)

No sure I ever posted mine but here it is. I recently unlocked all the shaders to make it a "Full Fury X on Air" so that is something


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2016)

Haven't yet found out what's the max OC potential..


----------



## Ungari (Sep 12, 2016)

I can't figure out how to upload the screenshot of the ASIC Quality window but it says 81.4%.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I can't figure out how to upload the screenshot of the ASIC Quality window but it says 81.4%.



The same way you uploaded the GPU-Z screenshot?

Use Snipping Tool in windows to make a screenshot of the asic window.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 12, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> No sure I ever posted mine but here it is. I recently unlocked all the shaders to make it a "Full Fury X on Air" so that is something



Benchies! And what model is it? Sapphire I see, but I thought the Nitro Furys were all locked


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 12, 2016)

NinkobEi said:


> Benchies! And what model is it? Sapphire I see, but I thought the Nitro Furys were all locked



It's a Tri-X not a Nitro so yeah it unlocked I forgot to set the clocks to "Fury X" speeds when I took the pic but it's gets about 9% better scores in Time Spy for example than "stock" so not bad for a little fiddling. 

Stock
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/12610

Unlocked Fury X clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/396988

Oddly the "Stock" one recorded some impressively wacky clocks now that I looked at it but the score is legit...


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 12, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> It's a Tri-X not a Nitro so yeah it unlocked I forgot to set the clocks to "Fury X" speeds when I took the pic but it's gets about 9% better scores in Time Spy for example than "stock" so not bad for a little fiddling.
> 
> Stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/12610
> ...



That's great, I'm a little jelly. Mine OC's like crap, has terrible ASIC score (like bottom 1%), but I guess it gets the job done. I have to pump 80mV and clock it to 1120 to get scores like your unlocked Fury. Doh


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I can't figure out how to upload the screenshot of the ASIC Quality window but it says 81.4%.


Just do a Screenshot of the open tab? 

Btw rx series asic is bugged AFAIK.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Just do a Screenshot of the open tab?
> 
> Btw rx series asic is bugged AFAIK.



Yeah, I thought maybe there was a way to do this from within the app the same as the main screen.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 13, 2016)

NinkobEi said:


> That's great, I'm a little jelly. Mine OC's like crap, has terrible ASIC score (like bottom 1%), but I guess it gets the job done. I have to pump 80mV and clock it to 1120 to get scores like your unlocked Fury. Doh



I have also recently unlocked my R9 Fury Strix to R9 Fury X Strix, however I can only squeeze 1050Mhz before the gpu clocks throttle. I used to get higher clocks before unlocking. I need to BIOS mod it to increase the power limit, but the performance is so good already, I won't even bother to do it! xD

FS graphics score: 17 743
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9820534


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 13, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I have also recently unlocked my R9 Fury Strix to R9 Fury X Strix, however I can only squeeze 1050Mhz before the gpu clocks throttle. I used to get higher clocks before unlocking. I need to BIOS mod it to increase the power limit, but the performance is so good already, I won't even bother to do it! xD
> 
> FS graphics score: 17 743
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9820534



Yeah that is one thing I didn't do I left my 2nd BIOS alone but that is the one with the higher powerlimit on it but I am happy with 1050 and I mean I can just do that with Overdrive no hassle. Here is my Firestrike for comparison 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10052776


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 13, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah that is one thing I didn't do I left my 2nd BIOS alone but that is the one with the higher powerlimit on it but I am happy with 1050 and I mean I can just do that with Overdrive no hassle. Here is my Firestrike for comparison
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10052776



Overdrive can do it up to 150% of the base TDP, however even with 150% it throttles   I need to increase the base TDP values.  The DPM 7 vcore and base TDP are lower on the Asus Fury Strix compared to the Sapphire Fury. We were very lucky to be able to unlock our cards to Fury X!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 13, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Overdrive can do it up to 150% of the base TDP, however even with 150% it throttles   I need to increase the base TDP values.  The DPM 7 vcore and base TDP are lower on the Asus Fury Strix compared to the Sapphire Fury. We were very lucky to be able to unlock our cards to Fury X!



Yeah I don't do anything fancy at all. I just put 5% on the Core and set the Temp Target to 70C. I don't touch the voltages or anything. I'm old and lazy and don't OC anymore. I mean I just did the whole unlock thing because I never really thought about it and well it was something to do. But I was pretty happy to get it full Fury X shaders with little effort. I used to covet the Nitro Fury but now, not so much


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems to be humming along fine.


 
This is Msi Gaming x 480.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 15, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> Seems to be humming along fine.
> View attachment 78836
> This is Msi Gaming x 480.


Wow look at those temps! and that fan speed! truly a golden chip

at least run 3dmark or something before declaring victory


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2016)

NinkobEi said:


> Wow look at those temps! and that fan speed! truly a golden chip
> 
> at least run 3dmark or something before declaring victory


Just re ran all the initial tests again over in the owners club and tagged you


----------



## Jeffredo (Sep 18, 2016)

My new Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX says "Not supported on this card" when I click on the ASIC Quality tab.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 18, 2016)

Jeffredo said:


> My new Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX says "Not supported on this card" when I click on the ASIC Quality tab.



That happened to me until I updated to the latest version of GPU-Z. 
Maybe check?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 19, 2016)

Late entry, actually I went to my brother's house, and swapped my older BFG Geforce GTS 250 for my old EVGA Geforce GTX 660 SC. On the plus side I did bump him up to 16 GB of RAM free of charge.


----------



## disutus (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

disutus said:


>


Welcome to TPU!  That's a high quality Kepler you have there.  Stays nice and cool?


----------



## disutus (Sep 27, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Welcome to TPU!  That's a high quality Kepler you have there.  Stays nice and cool?



This card is in SLI with asic 74.4% card, so i dont actually know how good this would OC :/
I keep that better asic card in first slot, because it doesnt produce so much heat.

Both cards are Asus DCU2, but that fan shroud is differend than the other.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 27, 2016)

disutus said:


> This card is in SLI with asic 74.4% card, so i dont actually know how good this would OC :/
> I keep that better asic card in first slot, because it doesnt produce so much heat.
> 
> Both cards are Asus DCU2, but that fan shroud is differend than the other.


Nice looking rig. Very tidy.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 27, 2016)

disutus said:


> This card is in SLI with asic 74.4% card, so i dont actually know how good this would OC :/
> I keep that better asic card in first slot, because it doesnt produce so much heat.
> 
> Both cards are Asus DCU2, but that fan shroud is differend than the other.


Nice. What's different on the fan shroud?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2016)

My RX 470 ASIC quality is rubbish, only 72.7%. At least in undervolt well, at stock 1260MHz I could go as low as 1037mV from stock 1143mV. Didn't clock that well, I need 1225mV for 1400MHz


----------



## Kanan (Sep 27, 2016)

Apocalypsee said:


> My RX 470 ASIC quality is rubbish, only 72.7%. At least in undervolt well, at stock 1260MHz I could go as low as 1037mV from stock 1143mV. Didn't clock that well, I need 1225mV for 1400MHz
> 
> View attachment 79331


Asic is a relatively useless stat that doesn't really say if it's good quality or not. Sorry to break it guys. It's just not working this way. Also 1400mhz is good on a polaris10 gpu. For more you need water cooling anyway.


----------



## disutus (Sep 27, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Nice. What's different on the fan shroud?


Look closely that picture i posted, part above that DirectCU2 logo is differend shape.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 27, 2016)

disutus said:


> Look closely that picture i posted, part above that DirectCU2 logo is differend shape.


Probably different revision of same cooler. Is the cooling performance any different?


----------



## disutus (Sep 27, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Probably different revision of same cooler. Is the cooling performance any different?



Hard to say if there's any difference. I should swap them someday and see


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 27, 2016)

Picked up a Palit GeForce GTX 560 OC really cheap, it takes 2x6pin(s) which is a lot but it overclocks pretty well, shame it only has a cooling solution meant for a 100W TDP card.





Says it's a 150W TDP card on Palit website. About 16-20% faster than the GTX 460 i had a few years ago. I can play heavier modded TES3:Morrowind. TES4:Oblivion and UE3 Engine titles such as Dishonored, which is sweet. Time to change my specs!


----------



## disutus (Sep 28, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Nice. What's different on the fan shroud?


There was little more difference.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 28, 2016)

disutus said:


> There was little more difference.


Seems like they fixed a small thing on the upper side of the cooler I'm curious why. Probably better cooling for components of the gpu.


----------



## disutus (Sep 28, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Seems like they fixed a small thing on the upper side of the cooler I'm curious why. Probably better cooling for components of the gpu.


Didnt you notice those huge caps between heatpipes on that left one?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 28, 2016)

disutus said:


> Didnt you notice those huge caps between heatpipes on that left one?


Oh yes i see it now. the heatpipes are fused - way way better that way. I bet the right gpu has a better cooling.


----------



## Thimblewad (Sep 28, 2016)

*R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition*

Factory:
Core: 1050 MHz
Memory: 1400 MHz
Voltage: 1.206 V


Current:
Core: 1250 MHz
Memory: 1550 MHz
Voltage: 1.256 V

The GPU BIOS is modded, that's why the incorrect values for base clocks.
(click on images)


----------



## aaronramsdell (Sep 28, 2016)

This is a Stock EVGA GTX-960 SSC downclocked toward reference.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Here is mine, not the best though and it shows by OC.. Max I can do is ~ 1475MHz, or I would need to unlock higher voltage (its locked to 1.230v)


----------



## ixi (Sep 30, 2016)

http://imgur.com/RsurRi7

No ASIC for my GTX 1070, loled.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2016)

ixi said:


> http://imgur.com/RsurRi7
> 
> No ASIC for my GTX 1070, loled.



The whole 10-series has this problem in GPU-Z, we need @W1zzard to find time to make it work, he is best but also a very busy guy so give him time, I am sure if it's possible he will get around it


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2016)

No need to reply to the off-topic argument baiter... You can't anyways, I just removed their posts. 

Cleaning thread, please stay on topic.


----------



## bill1971 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## chaosmassive (Nov 4, 2016)

I can mod it to 0.9 v with 1045/2000 Mhz memory clock for ETH mining with power usage of ~85W
right now I decided it put it on stock for awhile


----------



## infrared (Nov 4, 2016)

My two GTX Titans, the one with the better asic quality is an evga sc card, the other is a vanilla nvidia card. On 1.213v set in afterburner the SC card is stable at 1202mhz and the other is only good for 1150mhz. Quite a big difference.

PS: ignore the Asus vendor id, they both have modded bioses by svl7 on them.


----------



## MacNavy (Nov 6, 2016)

60.3% unlucky...


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Nov 13, 2016)

why are higher ASIC quality cards not as good at overclocking on LN2? isn't that back-to-front?


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 13, 2016)

Used to be that way....didn't really hold true for Maxwell.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 15, 2016)

I guess there's a rumor that low-ASIC Furys overclock better than higher ones. Well I can confirm that is a huge lie - for my card. I can't get past 1108 no matter how much voltage I put, heat doesnt seem to be an issue..I dont hit over 67degrees. My asic score is in the bottom ~1% so maybe there is some kind of cut off point


----------



## stefanels (Nov 19, 2016)

ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP Extreme Edition


----------



## Flukelsx (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure what this means, but here's mine.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 3, 2016)

Bought today - Asus GTX 1080 Strix Gaming A8G


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 3, 2016)

Found out GPU-Z does not support GTX 1080 asci readout yet - Wizzard is doing something about it most likely in next release to GPU-Z.
This 94,1% readout is probably flawed.


----------



## getshrekt (Dec 5, 2016)

Well pretty sucky ASIC, but I actually really like the card, using ROG G751JT.
Memory speed increased to 2925mhz (+420).
Overclocked core by +340 to 1378mhz, but had to increase voltage to 1.162v.




With this OC, the i7-4720HQ (Undervolted by 75mV), and the GPU stays stable and cooled and usually does not exceed 80C under heavy GPU usage, fans kick in 100% when temps reach 75C.
Only BF1 (Ultra- 70-80 FPS) and GTA V (Max settings 50-60 FPS) causes the GPU reach 82-85C and CPU 92C max.
I noticed that CPU intensive games causes the laptop to reach temperatures that are uncomfortable for me.

The only thing left for me to do is drill holes under the fans , then I could OC a little bit more.

Ran some 3dmark benchmarks, heres my current OC results.
Skydiver benchmark results:
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/4424307
Fire stire benchmark results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16497004

Edited: had wrong oc profile


----------



## stefanels (Dec 12, 2016)

*Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro OC*


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 12, 2016)

One of my 980Ti cards.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 12, 2016)

My two 780 Ti's. Both have custom bios'.
Top is a Zotac Reference card and the bottom one is a Gigabyte WF3 OC. The Zotac OC's about 25MHz higher on the core.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 20, 2016)

I just get this card today.....I guess this one was a hidden gem


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2016)

Gigabyte Radeon RX-480 8GB Gaming G1

Just got this a few days ago. The card performs well.
The performance for the price is outstanding.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2016)

My few week old MSI Gaming X Radeon RX 480 8GB..... I love this freaking card!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> Gigabyte Radeon RX-480 8GB Gaming G1
> 
> Just got this a few days ago. The card performs well.
> The performance for the price is outstanding.
> ...


No SHIT it performs well!
only ppl that say otherwise is the green team after they spent the $700 plus  while gaming on a 1080P monitor  J/K but I'm not far off am I! 

But yeah really, I gave up 2 R9 290 x cards and this RX480 kicks the shit outa them, not in crossfire mind ya, but single against single stock vs stock, and 290x clocked to the balls still don't come close to the 480


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> only ppl that say otherwise is the green team after they spent the $700 plus  while gaming on a 1080P monitor  J/K but I'm not far off am I!



Actually, that describes me spot on right now (other than the $700, I paid $400 back at Pascal launch).  But at least I am upgrading my monitor in January. 

I love my card too.  It's one helluva mean Maxwell.

Oh, and to stay OT:


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

XFX RX 480 with an ASIC of 80.8.


----------



## petepete (Dec 29, 2016)

Beast Overclocker 1550 MHz core 7600 MHz memory effective
980 Ti it all started with Maxwell


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice ASIC for new Fury. OCs pretty nice!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sapphire R9 290 VaporX Asic
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/17/01/08/j9v.png




http://img.techpowerup.org/170108/capture004-20170108.jpg


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 9, 2017)

for 24/7 stable...
1455Mhz on stock bios / stock voltage (1.187V) / ref heatsink
1486Mhz on stock bios with max voltage bump (1.23V) / ref heatsink
1516Mhz on stock bios 1.23V / universal waterblock
1539Mhz on 1.25V bios / universal waterblock
1.281V bios can't help pushing further. So I just leave it at 1.25V


----------



## Flybyderp (Jan 12, 2017)

My EVGA 970 ACX2 SC voltage locked but got a good overclock + bios modded to removed GPU boost


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 12, 2017)

and here's mine a Sapphire RX480 OC 8GB


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 12, 2017)

Seems to me like a lot of the recent AMD cards have higher ASIC scores  in many cases, above.
 Not that it really makes much of a difference I think one of the best overclocking cards I had scored about a 60 or a high 50 ASIC

 But for some unexpectable reason even though I know it doesn't make much difference, it makes me feel better when I see a higher score 

 When did it start with AMD cards? Was it the 69XX series?


----------



## JayJax (Apr 14, 2017)

I dont understand anything out of this BUT these are my specs :
Also someone explain me what this all means.

Sapphire RX 470 Nitro 8GB:


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 14, 2017)

750Ti - 81.6%


----------



## kilyan (Apr 14, 2017)

Overclocked with bios modding method, you get way higher results than using overclock software.
I got it to core 1204 but is not safe to keep since the vrm2 goes above 80 °c under stress


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 15, 2017)

Hmmm weird, I don't see my ASIC quality.

Gainward GTX 1070


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> Hmmm weird, I don't see my ASIC quality.
> 
> Gainward GTX 1070



 It shows you why in the ASIC window "this model is not supported". Maybe because it's a newer or something


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It shows you why in the ASIC window "this model is not supported". Maybe because it's a newer or something



Indeed. W1zzard made a post in another thread that he was looking for where that information is stored on the newer cards, but seems at this time he has not found the time to look any deeper into it.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 16, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> No SHIT it performs well!
> only ppl that say otherwise is the green team after they spent the $700 plus  while gaming on a 1080P monitor  J/K but I'm not far off am I!
> 
> But yeah really, I gave up 2 R9 290 x cards and this RX480 kicks the shit outa them, not in crossfire mind ya, but single against single stock vs stock, and 290x clocked to the balls still don't come close to the 480



I Still like it for the price. It outperforms my R9-290X cards too. I ended up buying a second one of them for crossfire. I'll use them in my Ryzen system together.

They don't beat my 980Ti cards, but they do everything that I need them to.


----------



## The N (Apr 17, 2017)

Here is ASUS Strix RX480 ASIC Quality result. I guess It would overclock better. Didn't try though.


----------



## Readlight (Apr 17, 2017)

RX 460 Gigabyte 59 %


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 17, 2017)

my laptop


----------



## KazumaKiryu (Apr 21, 2017)

I just got me an used Evga GTX 980 TI SC a few days ago and altough i was very frustrated at first because it literally costed me hours to install it since the bracket's screwhole didn't line up with my Haf X's and ultimately had to put the scew where i wasn't supposed to in order to secure it, it seems i won the silicon lottery in compensation for that.






Right now i only upped the core by 190, just a little more than in tpup's review and have played three lol matches without a single artifact. Plain to try to squeeze some more in a few days, would be happy to achieve around 1515 max boost and 2100 on memory. What do you guys think will be my limit?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally uploading my RX 480 result, maxes out at 1410 core and 1889 mem. I'd need better cooling to push it higher


----------



## Kanan (Apr 21, 2017)

KazumaKiryu said:


> I just got me an used Evga GTX 980 TI SC a few days ago and altought i was very frustrated at first because it literally costed me hours to install it since the bracket's screwhole didn't line up with my Haf X's and ultimately had to put the scew where i wasn't supposed to in order to secure it, it seems i won the silicon lottery in compensation for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but I suggest don't go too far in longterm usage because it will degrade the GPU.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 21, 2017)

Pretty sure that's impossible. The core degrading anyway. Memory...yeah. I've see that happen.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 21, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Pretty sure that's impossible. The core degrading anyway. Memory...yeah. I've see that happen.


Trust me it happened, ask Jayz2cents and his (now retired) Titan X'es. He had to lower clocks after a while, his GPUs where at constant high edge clocks (and ofc voltage) under water.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 21, 2017)

The N said:


> Here is ASUS Strix RX480 ASIC Quality result. I guess It would overclock better. Didn't try though.


Higher the better,.. 

I run this clock at stock voltage 24/7


----------



## TheUnbrained (Apr 23, 2017)

my gtx780ti and 660


----------



## evernessince (Apr 23, 2017)

I've tested dozens of cards and ASIC score only consistently affected temperatures.  I've had plenty of lower ASIC cards beat higher ones when it comes to overclocking.  In the end you can't quantify the quality of silicon without overclocking.


----------



## Rebe1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> View attachment 86746
> 
> Finally uploading my RX 480 result, maxes out at 1410 core and 1889 mem. I'd need better cooling to push it higher



V Nice results! Can I ask what Watmannnn profile do you have? Have you been using Sapphire TriXX sw? I have the same Nitro+ 4G but I could only maintain stable 1380 MHz...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 28, 2017)

Rebe1 said:


> V Nice results! Can I ask what Watmannnn profile do you have? Have you been using Sapphire TriXX sw? I have the same Nitro+ 4G but I could only maintain stable 1380 MHz...


I've only been using TriXX for it


----------



## Rebe1 (May 3, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> I've only been using TriXX for it
> 
> View attachment 87185


I dunno why, but when I set up this settings (+40 mV, 40% power limit, 1380 MHz on clock) and press apply after ~1 min my PGU voltage is showing +200 mV and temperature on GPU rockets the sky...
In practice, ANY change to power limit in TriXX is causing the same GPU Voltage BOOST....

I have the same Sapphire Nitro+ OC 4GB, running Crimson 17.4.3 WHQL, same result with 17.4.4....

My ASIC is *80.1%
*
Any idea where does it comes from? When the same settings are setup in Wattman everthing works rock solid (couple of Witcher 3 sessions are behind me)...


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 3, 2017)

Rebe1 said:


> I dunno why, but when I set up this settings (+40 mV, 40% power limit, 1380 MHz on clock) and press apply after ~1 min my PGU voltage is showing +200 mV and temperature on GPU rockets the sky...
> In practice, ANY change to power limit in TriXX is causing the same GPU Voltage BOOST....
> 
> I have the same Sapphire Nitro+ OC 4GB, running Crimson 17.4.3 WHQL, same result with 17.4.4....
> ...


I really can't explain why you'd be having those issues with TriXX, have you tried the following: uninstalling trixx and reinstalling it, are you using a wattman profile at the same time as you are using trixx, as that might cause issues.


----------



## Rebe1 (May 3, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> I really can't explain why you'd be having those issues with TriXX, have you tried the following: uninstalling trixx and reinstalling it, are you using a wattman profile at the same time as you are using trixx, as that might cause issues.



Shit, that was obvious  Indeed I am, I forgot to switch watmann back to stock settings and was surprised that "the magic" happens. Will try play only on TriXX.
Can I have 1 more question? Is your card stable at that 1410 MHz in some stressy games like Witcher 3? If so, what is your custom fan profile settings and temps after some time while you playn?

Thx in advance!


----------



## stefanels (May 5, 2017)

EVGA 980ti Classified


----------



## nucleardoom (Nov 12, 2017)

MSI RX480


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 13, 2017)

@nucleardoom what voltages are you running to get 1400/2125 stable on your RX480


----------



## nucleardoom (Nov 13, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> @nucleardoom what voltages are you running to get 1400/2125 stable on your RX480


its at 1.1128V and i got my speeds at 1400/2250 now


----------



## FireFox (Nov 13, 2017)

It's a long time since i tried the GPU ASIC quality, does GPU-z support the 1080 now? Because last time it didn't.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 13, 2017)

Sapphire R9 290X (reference) with a modded BIOS, tightened memory timings and OC. Performance is great, clocks are slightly lower because of modded BIOS.
*
(thumbnails)*


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2017)

I win.


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 13, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I win.



Made me giggle


----------



## Peterson (Jan 8, 2018)

my old!


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 9, 2018)

Not supported on any of my latest GPUs.


----------



## Equus_Ferus_Caballus (Jan 13, 2018)

Its alright i suppose.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## hiperboreus (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello guys.
Just my 5 cents worth of idea. Noticed that AIDA64Extreme can do ASIC Quality on unsuported (by GPU-Z) cards. Have a Radeon HD5850 which have a 44.4% quality. Same card on GPU-z is not supported.
Go figure.
On Aida go for Display tab, GPU sub-tab and roughly in the middle of the page you have ASIC quality. Would be interesting to find out from someone that has checked on GPU-z if the numbers match between the two.
Good luck.


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 6, 2018)

Here's my thermonuclear device.



Oh, and, here's something I haven't seen in any other card.



A 560 Ti currently being used by my sister.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

Thimblewad said:


> Made me giggle


When I got my 1080 in june 16 the reading said 99.9% asic. Then they changed it to unsupported.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah, last I knew W1z could not get GPU-z to read Pascal.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2018)

Asus Strix GTX 980. Runs fine @ 1500/3800


----------

